# BG 2: Wie finde ich die Mistress Ende Kapitel 2????



## Zepfo (27. Juli 2004)

jo hab ma wieder BG2 ausgepackt und bin ende Kapitel 2 wo man sich entscheiden muss ob man zu den schattendieben oder den vampiren geht.

ich wollte zu den vampiren und es hieß ich solle nachts auf den friedhof kommen.

allerdings find ich da niemand!

wisst ihr wo sich die vampirlady versteckt hat?^^

thx schonma

greetz zepfo


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2004)

Zepfo am 27.07.2004 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab ma wieder BG2 ausgepackt und bin ende Kapitel 2 wo man sich entscheiden muss ob man zu den schattendieben oder den vampiren geht.
> 
> ich wollte zu den vampiren und es hieß ich solle nachts auf den friedhof kommen.
> 
> ...



also, einmal ist es so, dass man beim ersten nächtlichen betreten des friedhofs angesprochen wird. danach sollte die bei einer gruft zu finden sein im nordwesten der karte, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

oder die ist sogar wieder in ihrem verschlag, das wäre dann in den unteren gruften ich glaub im gang, der nach westen geht.


----------



## BunGEe (27. Juli 2004)

Zepfo am 27.07.2004 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab ma wieder BG2 ausgepackt und bin ende Kapitel 2 wo man sich entscheiden muss ob man zu den schattendieben oder den vampiren geht.
> 
> ich wollte zu den vampiren und es hieß ich solle nachts auf den friedhof kommen.
> 
> ...


Hast du auch schon die nötigen 15.000 Goldmünzen?


----------



## Zepfo (27. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 27.07.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Zepfo am 27.07.2004 16:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also es hat mich schon ein bote erreicht wo ich 20k gold hatte(valen hieß sie)

jetzt find ich aber niemand aufm friedhof zu beginn ist keiner da und in den unteren grüften ist die doofe tür durch nen mechanismus versperrt, ka wo ich hinmuss-.-


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2004)

Zepfo am 27.07.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 27.07.2004 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hast du denn JETZT immer noch mehr als 15/20K ?


----------



## Zepfo (27. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 27.07.2004 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Zepfo am 27.07.2004 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja ich hab sogar weit mehr 60k!!!


----------



## Zepfo (27. Juli 2004)

Zepfo am 27.07.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 27.07.2004 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann mir keiner helfen ?


----------



## Stryfe (27. Juli 2004)

Zepfo am 27.07.2004 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir keiner helfen ?



Also, Du hast die 15/20.000 gesammelt, dann kam die Botin und hat mit dir gesprochen, dan kam der Junge und hat mit dir gesprochen, ja? Was hast Du dann gemacht? Warst Du schon bei Gaelan Bayle? Oder bist Du gleich zum Friedhof? Hast Du das Spiel auf die neuste Version gepatcht?

njStryfe


----------



## zitrusfrucht (28. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 27.07.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zepfo am 27.07.2004 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du auch schon den gesamten Friedhof untersucht? Welche Charakterklasse hast du? ansonsten könnte es ein Bug sein.... falls dir hier keiner helfen kann, frag mal da: http://www.bg2.de/cgi-bin/dcforum/dcboard.cgi


----------



## Zepfo (28. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 27.07.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zepfo am 27.07.2004 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo die beiden boten kamen aber ich wollt mich ja für die böse seite entscheiden also mistress.

danach hab ich noch paar missionen gemacht und bin dann zum friedhof(gaylan bayle wäre ja gute seite - schattendiebe)

neueste version hab ich nit drauf daran könnts vielleicht liegen will aba nit unbedingt updaten da ich ja sonst wieder neu anfangen muss nehm ich an.,...


----------



## Zepfo (28. Juli 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 28.07.2004 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 27.07.2004 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da kann ich mich net anmelden weil ich ne freemail-email habe^^

man son kack -.-


----------



## Stryfe (28. Juli 2004)

Zepfo am 28.07.2004 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> jo die beiden boten kamen aber ich wollt mich ja für die böse seite entscheiden also mistress.
> 
> danach hab ich noch paar missionen gemacht und bin dann zum friedhof(gaylan bayle wäre ja gute seite - schattendiebe)
> 
> neueste version hab ich nit drauf daran könnts vielleicht liegen will aba nit unbedingt updaten da ich ja sonst wieder neu anfangen muss nehm ich an.,...



Neuste Version nicht drauf? Scham dich, uns hier mit vielleicht schon lange behobenen Bugs aufzuhalten! 

Mach den Patch drauf. Du muss nicht von vorne anfangen. Aber kann sein, dass diese Quest bereits broken ist (wenn es ein Bug ist). Dann hilft der Patch vielleicht nicht mehr.

Ganz allgemein: Wer Rollenspiele ohne alle erhaeltlichen Patches spielt, muss halt damit rechnen, dass sein Spiel ruiniert wird. Ein kleines bischen ist man dann selbst Schuld.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

also, ICH finde die jetzt auch nicht mehr, und ich hab noch keinem anderen geld gegeben...  :-o   

hast du denn EINmal mit ihr gesprochen? wenn du da abgelehnt hast, dann war es das evtl... auch zwischendurch in anderen gebieten kommt ja ab und an ein vampir - evtl. spielt auch das, was du da sagst, eine rolle...

evtl. hilft das hier 
http://www.bg2.de/dcforum/DCForumID2/7461.html
http://www.bg2.de/dcforum/DCForumID2/99.html


----------



## Zepfo (28. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 28.07.2004 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ICH finde die jetzt auch nicht mehr, und ich hab noch keinem anderen geld gegeben...  :-o
> 
> hast du denn EINmal mit ihr gesprochen? wenn du da abgelehnt hast, dann war es das evtl... auch zwischendurch in anderen gebieten kommt ja ab und an ein vampir - evtl. spielt auch das, was du da sagst, eine rolle...
> 
> ...




ne hab überhaupt nie abgelehnt^^ war alles klar ich sollte einfach auf den friedhof kommen...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

argh, zu hilfe! hab nun die diebe gewählt, jetzt haben mir zwei vampire aufgelauert, die einen meiner party KOMPLETT töteten (kein, auch kein graues charakterbild mehr) und auch mich mit EINEM schlag töten! hab's schon 3 mal versucht, was kann man da machen?!


----------



## oskar (28. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 28.07.2004 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> argh, zu hilfe! hab nun die diebe gewählt, jetzt haben mir zwei vampire aufgelauert, die einen meiner party KOMPLETT töteten (kein, auch kein graues charakterbild mehr) und auch mich mit EINEM schlag töten! hab's schon 3 mal versucht, was kann man da machen?!



Hört sich nach einem mehrfachen Lebenskraftentzug an- "Geringere Genesung" auf den Char.


----------



## Stryfe (28. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 28.07.2004 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> argh, zu hilfe!



*Sindrelian schreckt auf, zieht sein Schwert halb aus der Scheide und schaut sich vorsichtig um*



			
				Herbboy am 28.07.2004 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hab nun die diebe gewählt, jetzt haben mir zwei vampire aufgelauert, die einen meiner party KOMPLETT töteten (kein, auch kein graues charakterbild mehr) und auch mich mit EINEM schlag töten! hab's schon 3 mal versucht, was kann man da machen?!



Hoppla, da hat jemand wohl zuviel Schaden bekommen.  Welche Stufe bist Du momentan? Normalerweise hat man mit den Vampiren das Problem, dass sie der Gruppe durch Level-Drain ziemlich zusetzen. Dagegen hilft Schutz vor negativer Energie. Aber dass man dir mit einem Schlag alle Level entzieht ist irgendwie unwahrscheinlich. Ist der Charakter einfach tot umgefallen oder ist er "zerplatzt"? Wenn er zerplatzt hat man deine Charaktere mit einem Kritischen Treffer sehr stark unter Null gebracht. Waren es kritische Treffer (steht unten im Textfenster).

Wenn das dein Problem ist, hast Du entweder wahnsinniges Pech, oder Du bist einfach zu schwach. Im Notfall gilt bei Baldur's Gate immer:

Lauf. Lauf schnell und lauf weit - aber *lauf*!

Aber sag mal welche Stufe Du hast, und wieviele HP deine Leute haben.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 28.07.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.07.2004 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, mein hauptchar hatte 128HP, stufe 9 kensai, und wurde - ohne dass er vorher rot im bildchen war (evtl. ein wenig ganz unten) mit einem schlag getötet. keldorn, auch so um 100HP, stufe 9 inquisitor, ein schlag und zack war das komplette charakterbild weg. ich meine, die hätten aber vorher schon dieses lebenkraftentzug-symbol gehabt. RK ist 2 bis -3. 

wie heißen denn die passenden schriftrollen? ich hab aerie und jeheira, nur eine von denen kann "geringe genesung", davon aber auch nur zwei bei einer rast lernen...


----------



## BunGEe (28. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 28.07.2004 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> also, mein hauptchar hatte 128HP, stufe 9 kensai, und wurde - ohne dass er vorher rot im bildchen war (evtl. ein wenig ganz unten) mit einem schlag getötet. keldorn, auch so um 100HP, stufe 9 inquisitor, ein schlag und zack war das komplette charakterbild weg. ich meine, die hätten aber vorher schon dieses lebenkraftentzug-symbol gehabt. RK ist 2 bis -3.


Du hast doch aber vorher gespeichert? Ich speichere bei BG aller 2-3 Minuten. Geht ja recht easy mit der Quicksave Funktion. Dann lege ich noch aller an wichtigen Stellen Extraspeicherstände an und hab da eigentlich nie Probleme gehabt.
Zu den Vampiren. Wie gesagt erstmal weglaufen. Vampire haben meist die Eigenheit, dass einen nicht weit verfolgen. Dann locke sie mit einem einzelnen Charakter an (am besten einer mit Siebenmeilenstiefel, da Vampire immer beschleunigt sind) und dann hau mit allem drauf was du hast. *g* Wenn du gar nicht weiter kommst, dann stell zur Not noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf leicht, um maximale Trefferwürfe zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

BunGEe am 28.07.2004 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.07.2004 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie heißt nochmal der schutzzauber gegen den LKentzug?

und bwt: ich MUSS leider nachts durch das hafengebiet, um mich mit dieser maar oder wie die heißt zu treffen... da wird's schwer, den vampiren zu entgehen...    

ich hätte noch nen spielstand, um wenigstens irgendwelche schutzzauber zu lernen, aber durch die rast wär es wieder tag, und ich müßte nen ganzen tag quasi tatenlos druch die gegend gehen...

7meilenstiefel hab ich keine, ich wollte diese andere dimension mit den schauspielern erst später machen (da fndet man doch welche, oder?)


----------



## oskar (28. Juli 2004)

> wie heißt nochmal der schutzzauber gegen den LKentzug?



"Schutz gegen Lebenskraftentzug" LOL :



> ich hätte noch nen spielstand, um wenigstens irgendwelche schutzzauber zu lernen, aber durch die rast wär es wieder tag, und ich müßte nen ganzen tag quasi tatenlos druch die gegend gehen...



Raste doch einfach nochmal  :confused



> 7meilenstiefel hab ich keine, ich wollte diese andere dimension mit den schauspielern erst später machen (da fndet man doch welche, oder?)



Du findest in Athkatla bei "Abenteuers Allerlei".


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

oskar am 28.07.2004 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > wie heißt nochmal der schutzzauber gegen den LKentzug?
> 
> 
> 
> "Schutz gegen Lebenskraftentzug" LOL :


[/quote] ich meinte ob's das auch als rolle zu kaufen gibt, wenn ja: wo? ich kann ja wahrsch. nicht genug schutzzauber parat haben... 



> > ich hätte noch nen spielstand, um wenigstens irgendwelche schutzzauber zu lernen, aber durch die rast wär es wieder tag, und ich müßte nen ganzen tag quasi tatenlos druch die gegend gehen...
> 
> 
> 
> Raste doch einfach nochmal  :confused


 nach dem rasten direkt nochmal...? och, ich weiß nicht...



> 7meilenstiefel hab ich keine, ich wollte diese andere dimension mit den schauspielern erst später machen (da fndet man doch welche, oder?)



Du findest in Athkatla bei "Abenteuers Allerlei". [/quote] da gab's die bisher noch nicht...


----------



## zitrusfrucht (28. Juli 2004)

"Mit Stufe neun gegen die Vampire? Also, da hilft nur eins: Nur bei Tag in Atkatla unterwegs sein und erstmal alle Quests machen, auch in der Umgebung, irgendwann bist du schon stark genug  

Und der Kensai ist halt so ne Sache, weil er keine Rüstung hat. Die "Storymission" mach ich immer erst nachdem ich alle "Nebenaufgaben" erledigt habe.

Ansonsten, zu unserem Fragesteller: Hast du eigentlich schon die 15000 gezahlt? Wenn ja ist das normal das Bodhi nicht auftaucht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 28.07.2004 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mit Stufe neun gegen die Vampire? Also, da hilft nur eins: Nur bei Tag in Atkatla unterwegs sein und erstmal alle Quests machen, auch in der Umgebung, irgendwann bist du schon stark genug
> 
> Und der Kensai ist halt so ne Sache, weil er keine Rüstung hat. Die "Storymission" mach ich immer erst nachdem ich alle "Nebenaufgaben" erledigt habe.


 ich weiß gar nicht, was mit so alles fehlt... die andere dimension bei den schauspielern, der kult der augenlosen... hmm... mehr wüßt ich grad nicht...





> Ansonsten, zu unserem Fragesteller: Hast du eigentlich schon die 15000 gezahlt? Wenn ja ist das normal das Bodhi nicht auftaucht.


 an wen muss man die den zahlen, wenn man sich bodhi anschließen will?  :-o    sie selber taucht ja nicht mehr auf...


----------



## oskar (28. Juli 2004)

> ich meinte ob's das auch als rolle zu kaufen gibt, wenn ja: wo? ich kann ja wahrsch. nicht genug schutzzauber parat haben...



In jedem gut gepflegten Zauberladen- versuchs bei Abenteuers Allerlei und Waukeens Promenade.




> Raste doch einfach nochmal  :confused


 nach dem rasten direkt nochmal...? och, ich weiß nicht...[/quote]
Warum nicht 




> Du findest in Athkatla bei "Abenteuers Allerlei".





> da gab's die bisher noch nicht...



Das überprüfe ich...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2004)

ups, hab mich etwas vertan: nur keldorn war erst stufe 9/10, die anderen haben eigentlich schon 11 oder 12, mein kensai hat 12...  :-o


----------



## Stryfe (29. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 28.07.2004 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ups, hab mich etwas vertan: nur keldorn war erst stufe 9/10, die anderen haben eigentlich schon 11 oder 12, mein kensai hat 12...  :-o



Also, wenn Du Stufe 11/12 bist hast Du aber noch ordentlich zu tun mit den Nebenquests - auf jedenfall mehr als die zwei die Du erwaehnt hast.

Dein Problem ist also definitiv der Level Drain. Du solltest niemals mit solcherart geschwaechten Charakteren rumlaufen - ihre Hitpoints sind reduziert, ihr ETW0 ist erhoeht (das ist was schlechtes), ihre Rettungswuerfe undsoweiter.

Jaheira kann keine Genesung, das ist richtig. Ist einer der Gruende, warum Druiden eben _kein_ Ersatz sind fuer Kleriker. Schuetze einfach so viele Leute wie moeglich durch "Negative Plain Protection" - wenn Du einen Kleriker Stufe 10 hast kannst Du den Spruch 3 mal sprechen. Schuetze die Nahkaempfer und halte die anderen von den Vampiren fern.

Was das Rasten anbelangt: So sehr ich ja deine rollenspieltechnisch lobenswerte Einstellung "doch nicht zweimal hintereinander Rasten" gut finde - stell dir mal vor, deine Gruppe reist durch die Gegend, mit ein paar Leuten denen die Haelfte der Stufen entzogen wurden, aschfahl im Gesicht mit verrunzelter Haut, um Jahre gealtert und voellig kraftlos - ich bin mir sicher, die wuerden sich gerne mal 1, 2 Tage lang in der Taverne ausruhen bis der Kleriker der Gruppe "Lesser Restoration" auf alle sprechen konnte.

Spieltechnisch: Du hast das Spiel glaube ich noch nie durchgespielt, oder? Straf dich nicht zu sehr mit solchen selbstauferlegten Einschraenkungen, fuer jemanden der sich mit AD&D und den Infinity-Engine-Spielen noch nicht so auskennt ist das Spiel auch so schon recht herausfordernd. Wenn Du so eine Hardcore-Spielweise magst, ok - aber verdirb dir nicht den Spass.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 29.07.2004 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Spieltechnisch: Du hast das Spiel glaube ich noch nie durchgespielt, oder? Straf dich nicht zu sehr mit solchen selbstauferlegten Einschraenkungen, fuer jemanden der sich mit AD&D und den Infinity-Engine-Spielen noch nicht so auskennt ist das Spiel auch so schon recht herausfordernd. Wenn Du so eine Hardcore-Spielweise magst, ok - aber verdirb dir nicht den Spass.
> 
> njStryfe



also, DURCH hatte ich es wirklich noch nie, aber so heftige probs hatte ich vorher auch nicht... ich hatte "sogar" schonmal bei nem alten spielstand die vampirgruft bereinigt. grad hab ich durch "schutz vor LKentzug" es geschaft, den angriff abzuwehren. aber: dieser schutz ist verdammt kur, wie soll man denn da die gruft überstehen? ich glaub, damals musste ich mehrfach genesung anwenden und hatte mühe mit der gruft...

gibt's denn irgendwo ne liste mit den ganzen nebenquests? also, ich find jetzt eigentlich keine mehr, außer ich würde vielleicht den ein oder anderen in die gruppe aufnehmen, den ich evtl. gar nicht dabeihaben will...

bei manchen weiß ich gar nicht, ob die komplett erfüllt sind, zB mit dem in rot gekleideten entführer. ich hab da so'n mädel befreit, die typen sind abgehauen, ich fand einen lösegeldbrief, finde aber niemand und weiß auch nicht, wo der evtl. wohnort ist... im tagebuch steht die quest auch nicht drin - ist die also erledigt? ebenso der gerber: mit nem boot weg, die leiche zum regierungsmenschen gebracht. war's das? oder der drache bei den umarhügeln (oder war es windspeer...?) - muss man da nochmal hin?


----------



## oskar (29. Juli 2004)

> bei manchen weiß ich gar nicht, ob die komplett erfüllt sind, zB mit dem in rot gekleideten entführer. ich hab da so'n mädel befreit, die typen sind abgehauen, ich fand einen lösegeldbrief, finde aber niemand und weiß auch nicht, wo der evtl. wohnort ist... im tagebuch steht die quest auch nicht drin - ist die also erledigt? ebenso der gerber: mit nem boot weg, die leiche zum regierungsmenschen gebracht. war's das? oder der drache bei den umarhügeln (oder war es windspeer...?) - muss man da nochmal hin?



Nee, scheint alles erledigt zu sein.


----------



## Stryfe (29. Juli 2004)

oskar am 29.07.2004 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > bei manchen weiß ich gar nicht, ob die komplett erfüllt sind, zB mit dem in rot gekleideten entführer. ich hab da so'n mädel befreit, die typen sind abgehauen, ich fand einen lösegeldbrief, finde aber niemand und weiß auch nicht, wo der evtl. wohnort ist... im tagebuch steht die quest auch nicht drin - ist die also erledigt? ebenso der gerber: mit nem boot weg, die leiche zum regierungsmenschen gebracht. war's das? oder der drache bei den umarhügeln (oder war es windspeer...?) - muss man da nochmal hin?
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, scheint alles erledigt zu sein.



Nee, ist nicht. 

Ich Spoiler dich mal nicht zu sehr voll, also:

Die Entfuehrung ist wohl abgeschlossen, wenn Du sie laufen gelassen hast. Die Quest sollte dann auch unter "erfuellte Quests" aufgelistet sein. Der Brief ist nur zu was nuetze, wenn Du einen boesen Charakter spielst. Und wenn Du die silberne Unterhose und Co. sammeln willst, wirst Du wohl nicht drumrum kommen, dich boese zu verhalten (was mir ueberhaupt nicht gefaellt).

Der Gerber: Hmm, ich wuerde sagen, eine kleiner Besuch auf dem Lande wuerde dir vielleicht gut tun. Helden sind dort immer gern gesehen.

Und der Drache, nun... Weichei!  Laesst Du dir das gefallen?


Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du noch Quests uebrig haben musst. Level 11 ist einfach zu niedrig. 

Hast Du dich schon nach den besonderen Vergnuegungen im Copper Coronet umgesehen? 

Hast Du den Auftrag von Tolgerias angenommen? 

Warst Du in der Sphaere? 

Hast Du die Krypta erforscht? 

Den Druidenhain? 

Den Tempel Aumanators?

Die Festung?

Das planare Gefaengniss? 

Die Kanalisation und ihre weniger leicht zugaenglichen Ecken? 

Den Kult im Tempeldistrikt? 

Oder die zweite Tempelquest (gibt's danach)? 

Die Quest fuer den Orden? 

Den Lich im Gate District (die anderen Lichs und die Leute von der Twisted Rune besser erst nach der Rueckkehr)? 

Warst Du schon mal mit Jaheira in der Taverne in den Docks? 

Hast Du Xar(?) an den Docks geholfen (kann mir den Namen nie merken)? 

Die Auftraege fuer Renal Bloodscalp? 

Die Jagd fuer die Djinnis in Trademeet?

Die Eicheln der Dryaden abgeliefert?


Das ist, was mir gerade spontan einfaellt. Wenn Du das alles gemacht hast, bleibt dir immer noch Watcher's Keep (Du spielst doch mit ToB, oder?).

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 29.07.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du dich schon nach den besonderen Vergnuegungen im Copper Coronet umgesehen?
> 
> Warst Du in der Sphaere?
> 
> ...


 ja, das hab ich alles. ich hab auch diesen barden befreit, aber diese andere dimension ist mir (noch) zu hefig. ich falle immer druch diese "blasen" nach unten, wenn ich die weider verlasse stehe ich dann näher an diesem hauptwärter... ich hab mich einmal zwischen den beiden ersten blasen aufgestellt, bin dann aber (natürlich...) irgendie doch reintreten, dann standen 2 char direkt an der front - no chance... 

natürlich hab ich auch die kindersklaven befreit, ich hab das dorf mit den ogern wieder frieden schlißen lassen, ich hab das kind aus firekaag's(?) gefängnis befreit, cernd's "eheprobleme" gelöst, den teddy für den jungen-gest gefunden, dem paladin ein waisenkind "beschafft", den zirkus befreit, die abenterergrupe im wirthaus bei waukeens promenade ebenso in den arsch getreten wie denen in dieser kneipe im brückenviertel... ich hab jan jensen vor dem knast gerettet, den druidenhain befriedet... hmm... mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein...



> Die Kanalisation und ihre weniger leicht zugaenglichen Ecken?
> 
> Den Kult im Tempeldistrikt?
> 
> Oder die zweite Tempelquest (gibt's danach)?


 bis auf den kult und den gedankenschinder hab ich das.



> Lich im Gate District (die anderen Lichs und die Leute von der Twisted Rune besser erst nach der Rueckkehr)?


 ist das dieser untote in der gastsätte des stadttorviertels? der hat mich gestern übel fertiggemacht...




> Das planare Gefaengniss?


 was war das nochmal? kommt mir bekannt vor...



> Hast Du den Auftrag von Tolgerias angenommen?


 was war das nochmal...? ich meine ja...





> Das ist, was mir gerade spontan einfaellt. Wenn Du das alles gemacht hast, bleibt dir immer noch Watcher's Keep (Du spielst doch mit ToB, oder?).


 nein, ohne addon


----------



## zitrusfrucht (29. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 29.07.2004 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 29.07.2004 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne Add On?  Oh Mann   

Das planare Gefängnis ist der Knast in dem der Haer'Daelis sitzt.

Tolgerias ist der Verhüllte Magier = Sphäre in den slums


Hast du shon alle Drachen gemetzgert, Firkraag gemetzgert, etc. etc. Hast du die Dschinns aus handelstreff gebracht, hast du Neb getötet etc. etc.

Dem Gerber begenest du in Handelstreff wieder


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 29.07.2004 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Add On?  Oh Mann
> 
> Das planare Gefängnis ist der Knast in dem der Haer'Daelis sitzt.


 also dieses ind er anderen dimension? is mir eigntlich noch zu krass... oder ich geh es völlig falsch an... wie gesagt: ich fall da immer druch diese blasen...



> Tolgerias ist der Verhüllte Magier = Sphäre in den slums


 is erledigt. 




> Hast du shon alle Drachen gemetzgert, Firkraag gemetzgert,


 schafft man firkraag denn mit level 11-12? welche anderen drachen meinst du? 



> etc. etc. Hast du die Dschinns aus handelstreff gebracht, hast du Neb getötet etc. etc.


  ja, neb ist doch der gestaltenwandler, dessen kopf man den dschinns bringt, oder?




> Dem Gerber begenest du in Handelstreff wieder


 dann muss ich da wohl nochmal hin...


----------



## Stryfe (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 29.07.2004 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 29.07.2004 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwas machst Du falsch, ja, ist eigentlich nicht so schwer. Mit dem Kerl reden, dann nach rechts gehen, jeden Charakter einzeln zwischen den "Blasen" durchdirrigieren.



> > Hast du shon alle Drachen gemetzgert, Firkraag gemetzgert,
> 
> 
> schafft man firkraag denn mit level 11-12? welche anderen drachen meinst du?



Nicht wirklich, mach das mal besser spaeter. Anderer Drache: Schattendrache im Tempel Aumaunators.

Was ich zum Beispiel noch nie geschafft habe, war dieser trauernde Paladin auf dem Friedhof. Meinst Du das mit dem Waisenkind? Gib mir mal einen Tipp.


Allgemein: Das Du so wahnsinnig niedrig im Level bist nach all den Quests kommt mir irgendwie seltsam vor. Bist Du dir sicher, dass die Level nicht so niedrig angegebe waren weil Du unter Lebenskraftentzug gelitten hast?

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 30.07.2004 02:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas machst Du falsch, ja, ist eigentlich nicht so schwer. Mit dem Kerl reden, dann nach rechts gehen, jeden Charakter einzeln zwischen den "Blasen" durchdirrigieren.


 ich versuch mich links am rand der blase zu halten, rechts - ich schaff es aber nie da vorbeizukommen, nur ganz selten, und dann weiß ich nicht, was da anders war als zuvor... 

aber welchen kerl meinst du? am anfang kämpft man ja mit so ner truppe von diesen echsen+magiern, dann geht's erstmal nach norden, da verreck ich schon an den ersten zwei blasen. bzw. 2 charakter stehen direkt beim hauptwärter, 2 zwischen blase 1 und 2, zwei vor blase 1 - und je 2 haben es mit je mind. 5 gegnern zu tun, wobei meine magier nach sekunden schon weg sind...

ich hatte das mal vor 1-2 jahren beim BG2-spielen geschafft, aber auch nur mit 2 mal rasten und viel krampf... weiß nicht, was jetzt so anders ist... nur diese verlangsamen/verwirren-zauber machen mir immer probleme... 

hab jetzt mal den kult der augenlosen begonnen. am anfang supereasy, aber jetzt kommt dieser betrachter nach dem rätsel, wo bei dem pavillon die brücke erst fehlt, da wo der riss im boden ist. bei dem betrachter hab ich null chance... der macht festhaltezauber hier, angst da, lebenskraftentzug, dann kommen noch massen an schatten dazu, 2-3 charaktere versuchen es, die anderen 3 werden in ruhe getötet, dann war's das auch...




> Was ich zum Beispiel noch nie geschafft habe, war dieser trauernde Paladin auf dem Friedhof. Meinst Du das mit dem Waisenkind? Gib mir mal einen Tipp.


 wenn du am südeingang des friedhofs bist, dann geh nach norden und direkt zur ersten gruft im osten, da steht ein preister mit einem armen waisenkind. sprich mit dem. wenn du dann mit dem paladin sprichst, dann kannst du ihn darauf aufmerksam machen. ich glaub, du musst dann auch nochmal zum preister gehen, um das "happy end" mitzubekommen.




> Allgemein: Das Du so wahnsinnig niedrig im Level bist nach all den Quests kommt mir irgendwie seltsam vor. Bist Du dir sicher, dass die Level nicht so niedrig angegebe waren weil Du unter Lebenskraftentzug gelitten hast?


 ja, ganz sicher. bin jetzt so 11-12, je nach partymitglied. bei meinem vampirkampf hab ich mal nachgesehen, da war ich runter auf level4 !!!

Hier die genauen Werte:

Kaleisha - Kensai - 12
Jeheira - Kämpfer/Druid - 10/12
Keldorn - Inquisitor - 12
Nalia - Dieb/Magier - 4/12
Aerie - Kleriker/Magier - 10/11
Edwin - Beschwörer - 12



sind vielleicht die Level mit addon irgendwie anders?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2004)

so, den betrachter und diese gauths hab ich erledigt, ne todeswolke hingecastet und flüchten gegangen, kamen zwar zwei gauths hinterher, aber erst die, dann den betrachter, danach die schatten, das ging... aber in diesen gängen, wo man den zweiten teil des zepters holen soll, da geht's auch ganz gut ab...    mach morgen weiter. äh... eigentlich heute...


----------



## Stryfe (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 30.07.2004 04:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mach morgen weiter. äh... eigentlich heute...



Hehe, irgendwoher kenne ich das doch... *g*



			
				Herbboy am 30.07.2004 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> aber welchen kerl meinst du? am anfang kämpft man ja mit so ner truppe von diesen echsen+magiern, dann geht's erstmal nach norden, da verreck ich schon an den ersten zwei blasen. bzw. 2 charakter stehen direkt beim hauptwärter, 2 zwischen blase 1 und 2, zwei vor blase 1 - und je 2 haben es mit je mind. 5 gegnern zu tun, wobei meine magier nach sekunden schon weg sind...



Da ist ein Kerl in dieser Gegend, der hinterher mit dir spricht, einer der Gefagnenen. Vielleicht hast Du ihn aus Versehen mit einem Flaechenzauber erwischt. Nach Norden sollst Du auf jeden Fall *nicht*. Das sagt dir der Kerl glaube ich auch. Aber wenn Du vorsichtig bist kannst Du die Blasen auf jeden Fall umgehen. Selbst wenn Du in die Blasen faellst kannst Du die Gegner besiegen, musst halt nur alle Leute nachziehen. Wenn deine Magier zu schnell abkratzen, mach sie einfach vorher unsichtbar, dann werden sie nicht angegriffen.



> wenn du am südeingang des friedhofs bist, dann geh nach norden und direkt zur ersten gruft im osten, da steht ein preister mit einem armen waisenkind. sprich mit dem. wenn du dann mit dem paladin sprichst, dann kannst du ihn darauf aufmerksam machen. ich glaub, du musst dann auch nochmal zum preister gehen, um das "happy end" mitzubekommen.



Danke!



> Hier die genauen Werte:
> 
> Kaleisha - Kensai - 12
> Jeheira - Kämpfer/Druid - 10/12
> ...



Nein, das denke ich nicht. Ich werde daraus nicht schlau.

njStryfe


----------



## raven1982 (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 30.07.2004 04:05 schrieb:
			
		

> so, den betrachter und diese gauths hab ich erledigt, ne todeswolke hingecastet und flüchten gegangen, kamen zwar zwei gauths hinterher, aber erst die, dann den betrachter, danach die schatten, das ging... aber in diesen gängen, wo man den zweiten teil des zepters holen soll, da geht's auch ganz gut ab...    mach morgen weiter. äh... eigentlich heute...



Mensch Herbboy ist ja richtig im BG2 Fieber, und einige andere auch, immerhin entwickelt sich dieser Thread gerade zum dritten großen BG 2 Thread innerhalb einer Woche   

Die Betrachter/Gauth Gänge sind eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn du den Spiegelumhang ( hieß der so ), oder war es der Umhang des Zurückwerfens, hast, dann werden nämlich die Angriffe von den Gauths auf sie zurück reflektiert. Dazu noch Schild des Balduran ( gibts bei der Frau im Abenteuer Allerlei ) , dann sind die kein Problem.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (30. Juli 2004)

Firkraag kannst du killen, indem du ihn nichtsiehst und vollen Stab der Todeswolke auf ihn anwendest. Altenativ: In Kapitel fünf oder so ist der kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 30.07.2004 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist ein Kerl in dieser Gegend, der hinterher mit dir spricht, einer der Gefagnenen. Vielleicht hast Du ihn aus Versehen mit einem Flaechenzauber erwischt. Nach Norden sollst Du auf jeden Fall *nicht*. Das sagt dir der Kerl glaube ich auch. Aber wenn Du vorsichtig bist kannst Du die Blasen auf jeden Fall umgehen. Selbst wenn Du in die Blasen faellst kannst Du die Gegner besiegen, musst halt nur alle Leute nachziehen. Wenn deine Magier zu schnell abkratzen, mach sie einfach vorher unsichtbar, dann werden sie nicht angegriffen.


 hmm... also, dann muss der kerl direkt im ersten raum gewesen sein, in den man druch das dimensionstor reinkommt. aber ich gar nicht gesehen, dass man woanders als nach norden überhaupt weiterkann... muss ich mal schauen...    ich hab's auch schon mal mit besiegen IN den blasen versucht, aber das dumme: wenn ich WILL, dass die in die blase fallen, dann bleiben die schöne oben... ich muss quasi jeden einzeln da reindirigieren, in der zwischenzeit ist der kampf schon beinah gelaufen... naja, ich bin eh grad mit dem kult beschäftigt...


@raven: 





> Die Betrachter/Gauth Gänge sind eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn du den Spiegelumhang ( hieß der so ), oder war es der Umhang des Zurückwerfens, hast, dann werden nämlich die Angriffe von den Gauths auf sie zurück reflektiert. Dazu noch Schild des Balduran ( gibts bei der Frau im Abenteuer Allerlei ) , dann sind die kein Problem.


 kann es sein, dass best. dinge nur per addon da sind? also, nen spiegelumhang oder so hab ich nicht gefunden... 7meilenstiefel fand ich auch keine bei AA...  und den schild bei ner FRAU im AA? du meinst die, die auch schriftrollen verkauft? ist das wirklich ein schild oder ein zauber? ein echter schild würde meinem hauptchar nix nutzen, als kensai sind schilde tabu...   


*BTW: ich hatt gestern vor dem einschlafen ne tolle idee:* wie wär's mit ner TV-serie "baldur's gate"? als pilotfilm kurz die vorgeschichte + die flucht aus irenicus kellergewölbe, das erste treff mit dem schattendieb-vermittler... und in den weiteren folgen jeweils eine größere nebenquest wie zB burg befreien oder kupferkrone+sklavenschiff sübern, und pro folge evtl. noch eine kleine quest wie dem geist des jungen den teddy bringen, und zwischendruch immer wieder teile der hauptstory, ggf. auch mal eine folge nur mit der hauptstory. vor beginn jeder folge wird kurz zusammengefaßt, was gesch, aber nur das von der hauptstory (wär ja sonst zuviel...  ). ich dachte so an pilot+24 folgen... wer macht mit?      wenn's ein erfolg wird drehen wir dann noch die story vor BG2, so wie bei starwars, wo die vorgeschichte dann nochmal im kino abkassiert...


----------



## Stryfe (30. Juli 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 30.07.2004 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Firkraag kannst du killen, indem du ihn nichtsiehst und vollen Stab der Todeswolke auf ihn anwendest.



Nope, mit dem aktuellen Patch geht das eben nicht mehr (zumindest nicht mit dem ToB-Patch) - und das ist auch gut so.

njStryfe


----------



## Stryfe (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 30.07.2004 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> @raven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Haendlerin gibt es bei dir nicht. Urspruenglich war sie einer von zwei Bonushaendlern von der Bonus-CD. Mit ToB (oder dem letzten Patch zu ToB, bin mir nicht sicher) kam sie dann auch fuer alle anderen dazu. Sie hat den wichtigsten Gegenstand, den es fuer Kaempfercharaktere gibt: den "Helm of Vhailor" (oder so aehnlich, furchtbarer Name). Mit dem kann der Traeger einmal am Tag "Simulacrum" auf sich sprechen, und sich damit praktisch duplizieren. Unersetzlich fuer Nicht-Magier im Solospiel, und nuetzlich fuer jeden Kaempfer, auch in der Gruppe.

njStryfe

PS: TV-Serie? Bloss nicht.


----------



## BunGEe (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 30.07.2004 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass best. dinge nur per addon da sind? also, nen spiegelumhang oder so hab ich nicht gefunden... 7meilenstiefel fand ich auch keine bei AA...  und den schild bei ner FRAU im AA? du meinst die, die auch schriftrollen verkauft? ist das wirklich ein schild oder ein zauber? ein echter schild würde meinem hauptchar nix nutzen, als kensai sind schilde tabu...


Also den Spiegelumhang gibt es erst in der Unterwasserstadt. Und das Schild bekommste bei den Zusatzhändlern, wenn du den neusten Patch drauf hast, dann müssten die imo eigentlich vorhanden sein. Ansonsten könnte ich die dir per Mail zukommen lassen.


> *BTW: ich hatt gestern vor dem einschlafen ne tolle idee:* wie wär's mit ner TV-serie "baldur's gate"? als pilotfilm kurz die vorgeschichte die flucht aus irenicus kellergewölbe, das erste treff mit dem schattendieb-vermittler... und in den weiteren folgen jeweils eine größere nebenquest wie zB burg befreien oder kupferkrone+sklavenschiff sübern, und pro folge evtl. noch eine kleine quest wie dem geist des jungen den teddy bringen, und zwischendruch immer wieder teile der hauptstory, ggf. auch mal eine folge nur mit der hauptstory. vor beginn jeder folge wird kurz zusammengefaßt, was gesch, aber nur das von der hauptstory (wär ja sonst zuviel...  ). ich dachte so an pilot+24 folgen... wer macht mit?


LOL


----------



## BunGEe (30. Juli 2004)

Stryfe am 30.07.2004 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 30.07.2004 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar geht das noch, habs letztes erst ausprobiert.


----------



## raven1982 (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> @raven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ist ein richtiger Schild, gibt es bei der Frau oben im Abenteuer Allerlei, aber nicht die mit den Schriftrollen. Die Umhänge findet man, weiß aber nicht mehr ganu wo, ich glaub den einen sogar im Gauth/Betrachtergang, bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher.



> *BTW: ich hatt gestern vor dem einschlafen ne tolle idee:* wie wär's mit ner TV-serie "baldur's gate"? als pilotfilm kurz die vorgeschichte + die flucht aus irenicus kellergewölbe, das erste treff mit dem schattendieb-vermittler... und in den weiteren folgen jeweils eine größere nebenquest wie zB burg befreien oder kupferkrone+sklavenschiff sübern, und pro folge evtl. noch eine kleine quest wie dem geist des jungen den teddy bringen, und zwischendruch immer wieder teile der hauptstory, ggf. auch mal eine folge nur mit der hauptstory. vor beginn jeder folge wird kurz zusammengefaßt, was gesch, aber nur das von der hauptstory (wär ja sonst zuviel...  ). ich dachte so an pilot+24 folgen... wer macht mit?      wenn's ein erfolg wird drehen wir dann noch die story vor BG2, so wie bei starwars, wo die vorgeschichte dann nochmal im kino abkassiert...



Geniale Idee. Willst du es dann als Realfilm mit echten Schauspielern oder animiert machen. Wäre für echte Schauspieler, die aus der Community sind. Stellt euch doch nur mal vor, Zam als Yoshimo ( eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist ja nicht zu leugnen )


----------



## Stryfe (30. Juli 2004)

BunGEe am 30.07.2004 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 30.07.2004 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit ToB und dem letzten Patch (2649? Wenn ja, dann korrigiere ich mich: Es _sollte_ nicht mehr funktionieren. Bei mir geht es jedenfalls nicht mehr. Ich spiele die englische Fassung, vielleicht unterscheidet sich ja der Umfang der Patches.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2004)

raven1982 am 30.07.2004 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Geniale Idee. Willst du es dann als Realfilm mit echten Schauspielern oder animiert machen. Wäre für echte Schauspieler, die aus der Community sind. Stellt euch doch nur mal vor, Zam als Yoshimo ( eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist ja nicht zu leugnen )


 LOL und (hier die quelle):

MPO als Jan Jensen http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/chatter/m/images/m02.jpg
Boneshakerbaby als Minsk http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/chatter/b/images/b13.jpg
Fedora als Aerie http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/chatter/f/images/f04.jpg
Fetteratte als Nalia http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/chatter/f/images/f02.jpg
Rinderteufel als Amoen http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/chatter/r/images/r12.jpg

...  


btw: ich glaub ich hab diese bonushändlerin nicht, hab den aktuellsten offiziellen patch, aber nicht das addon...


----------



## Rinderteufel (30. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 30.07.2004 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel als Amoen http://www.planetdragon.de/chattergalerie/chatter/r/images/r12.jpg



SIR Anomen bitte. 
Die Bonushändler sind imho ein inoffizieller Patch. Da musst du mal auf irgendwelchen Fanseiten gucken.

Ihr habt's übrigens geschafft, dass ich jetzt auch nochmal mit Bg2 angefangen habe. *g*
Habe mal eine Frau (!) als Hauptchar genommen und zum Magier gemacht. Jetzt suche ich Keldorn, finde den Penner aber nicht. Der ist nicht im Ordenshaus und nicht in den Abwasserkanälen. *grummel*

Edit: Hab ihn.^^


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2004)

Rinderteufel am 30.07.2004 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.07.2004 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey, dude, I don't wanna "cheat"... 



> Ihr habt's übrigens geschafft, dass ich jetzt auch nochmal mit Bg2 angefangen habe. *g*
> Habe mal eine Frau (!) als Hauptchar genommen und zum Magier gemacht.


 glaubst du etwa, mein kensai "kaleisha" sei ein mann?!?!   



> Jetzt suche ich Keldorn, finde den Penner aber nicht. Der ist nicht im Ordenshaus und nicht in den Abwasserkanälen. *grummel*
> Edit: Hab ihn.^^


 das hinterzimmer im ordenshaus is ganz schön versteckt, was...?!


----------



## DocMorbid (31. Juli 2004)

also es gibt 2 spiegelumhänge:
reflektiert elektr. schaden: 



Spoiler



Den findet man im Heim, auf einem großen ovalen tisch, während der Befragung, ob man gesund ist



reflektiert mag. schaden:



Spoiler



Im Unterreich zu finden, bei den sahuagin. Trägt so eine priesterin, an einem großen runden platz mit riesen fischmaul



btw: Firekraag kann man auch mit dem neusten patch deathclouden, während es bei den anderen drachen nicht geht.

die bonushändler sind offiziell im letzten Patch von bg2 enthalten. sie kommen aus der limited edition.

edit:


> den "Helm of Vhailor" (oder so aehnlich, furchtbarer Name).


wie bei alle anderen gegenstände von der bonushändlerin im aa, bezieht sich der name auf das Game Planescape Torment. Im übrigen der atmosphärischste der bg-clone. denjenigen, die nwn-hotu gespielt haben, wird vieles der hintergrundstory allerdings bekannt vorkommen, weil es dort ebenfalls um den blutkrieg geht.


----------



## Rinderteufel (31. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 31.07.2004 03:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt's übrigens geschafft, dass ich jetzt auch nochmal mit Bg2 angefangen habe. *g*
> Habe mal eine Frau (!) als Hauptchar genommen und zum Magier gemacht.


 glaubst du etwa, mein kensai "kaleisha" sei ein mann?!?!   [/quote]

Woher soll ich wissen, wie dein Kensai heißt? 



> Jetzt suche ich Keldorn, finde den Penner aber nicht. Der ist nicht im Ordenshaus und nicht in den Abwasserkanälen. *grummel*
> Edit: Hab ihn.^^


 das hinterzimmer im ordenshaus is ganz schön versteckt, was...?!    [/quote]

Neee, ich hab im Tempelviertel zwar diesen Aufruhr  mit diesem Sehr oder Prohet oder was das war gesehen und dann mit de, Typen gesprochen, aber ich hätte danach noch in einen Temüel gehen müssen wegen deu Kultquest. Erst als ich diese Quest hatte, war Keldorn in den Abwasserkanälen.


----------



## raven1982 (31. Juli 2004)

> Woher soll ich wissen, wie dein Kensai heißt?



Wahrscheinlich daher, das Herbboy es drei Postings von ihm vorher erwähnt hat.


----------



## Rinderteufel (31. Juli 2004)

raven1982 am 31.07.2004 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Woher soll ich wissen, wie dein Kensai heißt?
> 
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich daher, das Herbboy es drei Postings von ihm vorher erwähnt hat.



Seh ich so aus als hätte ich den ganzen Therad durchgelesen?   
Na ja, ich werd mich dann mal nach Atkathla aufmachen, um wenigstens halbewgs On-Topic zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2004)

Rinderteufel am 31.07.2004 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 31.07.2004 09:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war ja auch kein comment von mir nach dem motto "hey, blindi, hast du den namen nicht gelesen?!?", sondern ein comment im sinne von "hey, rindi, partner!! mein char ist AUCH ne frau! schlag ein! "


----------



## Rinderteufel (31. Juli 2004)

Herbboy am 31.07.2004 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> das war ja auch kein comment von mir nach dem motto "hey, blindi, hast du den namen nicht gelesen?!?", sondern ein comment im sinne von "hey, rindi, partner!! mein char ist AUCH ne frau! schlag ein! "



Na ja, bei dir weiß man nie. 
Als Frau ist das komisch. Irgendso ein Kerl in der Kupferkrone hat mich angemacht und Anomen fängt schon an zu schleimen. *g*
Warum kann man Irenicus als Frau nicht einfach in die Kiste locken und ihn dann im Beischlaf umbringen?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2004)

Rinderteufel am 31.07.2004 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 31.07.2004 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so wie bei kill bill vol.1 in dieser comic-sequenz, wo die (c.a. 10-11jahre alte?) tochter ihre eltern rächen will, die ein yakuza-boss umbringen ließ: "zum glück für sie war er pädophil...", so konnte sie ihn verführen und dann im bett abmetzeln...  

als frau kann man afaik auch hin und wieder versuchen, nen typen zu becircen bei nem gespräch... und bei der mission der schattendiebe, wo man im ersten stpck des wirtshauses zwei abtrünnige trifft und so tun soll, als warte man selber auch auf eine kontaktperson, bin ich böse reingefallen im gespräch darüber, wie der name der kontaktperson lautet: 


Spoiler



"was ist, wenn ICH die kontaktperson bin?!" - "ha, erwischt! die kontaktperson ist KEINE frau!!!"


 - naja, die typen waren aber kein problem...


----------



## zitrusfrucht (31. Juli 2004)

Asl frau hab ich selbst noch nie gespielt, aber lass mal all deine Frauen in der gruppe einzeln mit dem Typ schwatzen.


----------



## Stryfe (31. Juli 2004)

DocMorbid am 31.07.2004 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > den "Helm of Vhailor" (oder so aehnlich, furchtbarer Name).
> 
> 
> wie bei alle anderen gegenstände von der bonushändlerin im aa, bezieht sich der name auf das Game Planescape Torment.



Ja, ich weiss. Die Klinge des Gith-Kriegers, das Amulett der Sensates... wirklich cool. Es gibt auch eine Mod von Weimer ( http://www.weidu.org/iwd2.html ), die Gegenstaende aus Baldur's Gate 2 in Icewind Dale 2 einbaut (gibt auch eine deutsche Uebersetzung von der Mod). Ich persoenliche benutze allerdings keine Mods die in irgendeiner Weise den Spielinhalt veraendern (mit Ausnahme von Gaiders Ascension).



			
				DocMorbid am 31.07.2004 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> denjenigen, die nwn-hotu gespielt haben, wird vieles der hintergrundstory allerdings bekannt vorkommen, weil es dort ebenfalls um den blutkrieg geht.



Ja? Hmm, das macht mich jetzt neugierig. Wollte heute Abend eine neue Runde NWN anfangen um danach HotU zu spielen - ist diese Woch frisch aus GB eingetroffen. Na, dann mal los... Wenn ich jetzt anfange, muesste ich um 2 Uhr mit dem Charakter fertig sein.  

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2004)

also, die "grube der ungläubigen", wo man DEN betrachter dann killt, um den kult zu zerstören, hab ich geschafft, ABER ich hab dabei eine gruppe von gauths und betrachter umgangen, da hatte ich null chance... in den läden fand ich auch keine neuen nützlichen ausrüstungssachen... den lich im stadttorviertel schaff ich auch auf keinen fall. bin stufe 11-13

es steht im grunde vor imoens befreieung nur noch das planare gefängnis und das killen der vampire offen, ansonsten wüßt ich nix mher zu erledigen...


----------



## Stryfe (1. August 2004)

Herbboy am 01.08.2004 02:46 schrieb:
			
		

> also, die "grube der ungläubigen", wo man DEN betrachter dann killt, um den kult zu zerstören, hab ich geschafft, ABER ich hab dabei eine gruppe von gauths und betrachter umgangen, da hatte ich null chance... in den läden fand ich auch keine neuen nützlichen ausrüstungssachen... den lich im stadttorviertel schaff ich auch auf keinen fall. bin stufe 11-13
> 
> es steht im grunde vor imoens befreieung nur noch das planare gefängnis und das killen der vampire offen, ansonsten wüßt ich nix mher zu erledigen...



Tja, schon erstaunlich... Mit dem Schild von Balduraan oder dem oben erwaehnten Umhang sind Betrachter ueberhaupt kein Problem. Man muss den entsprechenden Charakter nur noch vor Charm und Fear schuetzen, und schon erledigt sich das Problem quasi "von allein".

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2004)

Stryfe am 01.08.2004 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 01.08.2004 02:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tja, diese dinge hab ich leider nirgends auftreiben können... die betrachter selber sind ja auch nicht so schwer, aber wenn da dann 4 gauths dabei sind...   



> Man muss den entsprechenden Charakter nur noch vor Charm und Fear schuetzen, und schon erledigt sich das Problem quasi "von allein".


 puh, muss mal schauen, ob/dass meine leutchen überhaupt so einen schutzzauber parat haben... im deutschen ist das manchmal auch etwas verwirrend, mir scheint da manchmal, dass der angriffszauber anders heißt als der enstsprechende heil/schutzzauber...  :-o


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2004)

so, also ich hab soweit ich weiß alles erledigt außer quests, die wohl nur mit dem jeweiligen char. in der gruppe funktionieren. hatte jensen, amoen, der "bösen" zwerg aus der kupferkrone, diese halblingsfrau aus handelstreff sowie viconia nicht in meiner gruppe. die beiden drachen hab ich erledigt, auch den lich in der kneipe im stadttor-viertel, und das planare gefängnis war kein problem, nachdem ich erstmals den weg nach osten statt nach norden überhaupt wahrgenommen hatte...   

wär ich denn schon bereit für die pirateninsel/zauberfeste? hinter den stufen steht die noch benötigte erfahrung für nen aufstieg

Kaleisha - Kensai - 14 => 25.000
Jeheira - Kämpfer/Druid - 10/12 => je 50.000
Keldorn - Inquisitor - 12 => 27.000
Nalia - Dieb/Magier - 4/13 => 5.000
Aerie - Kleriker/Magier - 11/11 => 210.000 / 60.000 
Edwin - Beschwörer - 12 => 4.000


----------



## zitrusfrucht (3. August 2004)

Herbboy am 03.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> so, also ich hab soweit ich weiß alles erledigt außer quests, die wohl nur mit dem jeweiligen char. in der gruppe funktionieren. hatte jensen, amoen, der "bösen" zwerg aus der kupferkrone, diese halblingsfrau aus handelstreff sowie viconia nicht in meiner gruppe. die beiden drachen hab ich erledigt, auch den lich in der kneipe im stadttor-viertel, und das planare gefängnis war kein problem, nachdem ich erstmals den weg nach osten statt nach norden überhaupt wahrgenommen hatte...
> 
> wär ich denn schon bereit für die pirateninsel/zauberfeste? hinter den stufen steht die noch benötigte erfahrung für nen aufstieg
> 
> ...



Hm.... ich denk du wärst bereit. Viconia hat, außer das man sie retten muss, glaubich keinen Auftrag. aber korgan, anomen (zweimal nach einer weile), jansen, und die Halblingsfrau haben welche. die würd ich vielleicht noch machen.............................................
und wnn dein Chara ein mädl ist kann sie moit Anomen eine Beziehung eingehen (da hätte sich Black isle wohl mehr ausdenken sollen). von daher würd ich den aufnehmen, das heißt, sofern du des nicht willst.


----------



## Stryfe (3. August 2004)

Herbboy am 03.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wär ich denn schon bereit für die pirateninsel/zauberfeste? hinter den stufen steht die noch benötigte erfahrung für nen aufstieg
> 
> Kaleisha - Kensai - 14 => 25.000
> Jeheira - Kämpfer/Druid - 10/12 => je 50.000
> ...



Ja, was willst Du denn auch anderes machen als auf die Insel zu gehen, wenn Du schon alle Quests geloest hast?

Freut mich uebrigens, dass das mit dem Planaren Gefaengnis noch geklappt hat. Ich vergnuege mich momentan in NWN mit einem weiblichen Drow-Paladin aus dem gefallenen Haus deVir. *g*

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2004)

Stryfe am 03.08.2004 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, evtl. hab ich ja was vergessen oder es ist anzuraten, eben doch noch zB jensen mitzunehmen, damit zB keldorn und edwin noch aufsteigen. 



> Freut mich uebrigens, dass das mit dem Planaren Gefaengnis noch geklappt hat.


 ich doof hab das game seit es rauskam, aber noch nie den gang nach osten bemerkt... ich hab immer erst alle sklavenwächter gekillt und dann den stein für deren halsbänder zerstört...    

da fällt mir ein: gedankenschinder in der kanalisation fehlen noch... da muss ich bestimmt mal rasten, meine schutzzauber gegen festhalten/verwirren reichen nicht für die meute...


----------



## oskar (3. August 2004)

Stryfe am 03.08.2004 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.08.2004 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste die Bücher von R.A Salvatore zu Drizzt gelesen?


----------



## Stryfe (4. August 2004)

oskar am 03.08.2004 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 03.08.2004 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe zwei der Trilogien (Icewind Dale und Legacy of the Drow) als englische Hardcover-Kompletteditionen hier rumstehen, aber komme einfach nicht dazu, sie zu lesen. Mein Charakter wurde hauptsaechlich von meiner eigenen Fantasie inspiriert, und natuerlich von Viconia deVir. Ich wollte einen Paladin/Champion of Torm spielen, aber nicht den ueblichen menschlichen Strahlemann.

Ein Freund von mir spielt gerade seinen Badlurs' Gate-Charakter in Icewind Dale 2 im Duo mit Viconia's Tochter.

njStryfe


----------



## oskar (4. August 2004)

> Ich habe zwei der Trilogien (Icewind Dale und Legacy of the Drow) als englische Hardcover-Kompletteditionen hier rumstehen, aber komme einfach nicht dazu, sie zu lesen. Mein Charakter wurde hauptsaechlich von meiner eigenen Fantasie inspiriert, und natuerlich von Viconia deVir. Ich wollte einen Paladin/Champion of Torm spielen, aber nicht den ueblichen menschlichen Strahlemann.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir spielt gerade seinen Badlurs' Gate-Charakter in Icewind Dale 2 im Duo mit Viconia's Tochter.
> 
> njStryfe



Ich hab "THe Dark Elf Trilogy":
- sollte man als erstes lesen, viel über Drizzt und die Drow.
"Icewind Dale Trilogy"
Wirklich gut- hat mit Icewind Dale nur 1/3 des Buches zu tun.
Absolute Krönung: Drizzt und seine Party kommen auch nach Baldur's gate und Calimshan.
"Legacy of the Drow" :
Bin gerade auf Seite 155
Auch vile mit Drow.

Hab alle Bücher las Paperback inner Collecor´s Edition f+r je 20€ gekauft. Es lohnt sich! Das Englisch is auch net so schwer, denn die Bücher sind ja nun mal net sooo anspruchsvoll


----------



## Stryfe (4. August 2004)

oskar am 04.08.2004 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Englisch is auch net so schwer, denn die Bücher sind ja nun mal net sooo anspruchsvoll



Sehr komisch. Wenn ich mal mit dem Englisch in Salvatores Buechern Probleme habe, sollte ich mir besser einen anderen Studiengang suchen.

njStryfe


----------



## oskar (4. August 2004)

Stryfe am 04.08.2004 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 04.08.2004 09:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach dann studierste also Englisch? Verzeih mir meine Unwissenheit


----------



## Stryfe (4. August 2004)

oskar am 04.08.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 04.08.2004 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher denn auch? War nicht boese gemeint. Es ist nur so: wenn es irgendetwas gibt, was ich wirklich kann, dann ist das Englisch. Und sonst... 
Ach ja, mit D&D-Spielen kenne ich mich auch noch aus. *g*

njStryfe


----------



## oskar (4. August 2004)

> Woher denn auch? War nicht boese gemeint. Es ist nur so: wenn es irgendetwas gibt, was ich wirklich kann, dann ist das Englisch. Und sonst...
> Ach ja, mit D&D-Spielen kenne ich mich auch noch aus. *g*
> 
> njStryfe



Na dann lies endlich die Bücher !


----------



## zitrusfrucht (4. August 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt, find ich, dass Salvatores Bücher (teilweise) Schrott sind. er ist einfach nicht einfallsreich und wenn man mal di Nacht des Greifen gelesen hat weiß man wie ein Schriftsteller kämpfe beschreiben sollte.

Aber vielleicht hats auch nur die Deutsche Übersetzung verhunzt   

aber die Saga des Dunkelelfen ist gut.


----------



## oskar (4. August 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 04.08.2004 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, find ich, dass Salvatores Bücher (teilweise) Schrott sind. er ist einfach nicht einfallsreich und wenn man mal di Nacht des Greifen gelesen hat weiß man wie ein Schriftsteller kämpfe beschreiben sollte.
> 
> Aber vielleicht hats auch nur die Deutsche Übersetzung verhunzt
> 
> aber die Saga des Dunkelelfen ist gut.



Ja okay, wenn man kein Fantasy-Fan ist, denkt ma sich, dass das anspruchsloser Action-Mist ist. Aber Fans findens toll


----------



## zitrusfrucht (4. August 2004)

oskar am 04.08.2004 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 04.08.2004 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zufällig bin ichs. Salvi kanns einfach nicht, der hats nicht drauf (find ich).

aber na ja, jeder wie er will. Ich kann mich halt auch mit der D&D welt nict so anfreunden, zu magieüberflutet.l


----------



## oskar (4. August 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 04.08.2004 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 04.08.2004 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Salvatore jetzt der hroße Autor ist, aber wieviele sind das schon?


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2004)

oskar am 04.08.2004 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> zitrusfrucht am 04.08.2004 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich einieges von david eddings sehr gut, aber a) war ich damals 17 und b) war das auf englisch und c) hab ich kaum nen vergleich...


----------



## Stryfe (4. August 2004)

oskar am 04.08.2004 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Salvatore jetzt der hroße Autor ist, aber wieviele sind das schon?



Zwei... J.R.R. Tolkien und Tad Williams. Das war's dann aber wohl auch mit den wirklich guten. Fuer parodistische Fantasy auf jeden Fall noch Terry Pratchett.

Es gibt viele Fantasy-Autoren die gute Ideen haben, aber fast keiner von ihnen kann schreiben. Die drei verbinden das Fantasy-Thema mit einem literarischen Schreibstil.


Mir persoenlich gefaellt uebrigens auch vieles an den Vergessenen Reichen nicht, vor allem, dass sie so aufgeblasen riesig sind. Ausserdem ist das ganze ein ziemlich uebler Misch-Masch aus dutzenden von Mythologien. Und richtig schlimm wird es erst, wenn die von der Redaktion selbst erfundenen Monster ins Spiel kommen. *Schauder*

Aber in einer richtigen Rollenspielrunde koennte man das Ganze problemlos reduzieren. Keine Gnome als Spielercharaktere ist ein guter Anfang. Keine Halblinge der naechste Schritt. Keine Moenche halte ich fuer essentiell, denn asiatische Kampfkunst hat fuer mich hier ueberhaupt nichts verloren. Oder man sagt gleich: Nur Menschen, und wer einen Elf oder Zwerg spielen will, muss 19 oder 20 auf dem W20 wuerfeln. Dann wird jeder Elf, dem man ueber den Weg laeuft zu einem Ereignis. Man kann sich die Vergessenen Reiche problemlos so hinbiegen wie man will - oder man spielt gleich in Greyhawk.

njStryfe


----------



## MasterHeld (4. August 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 04.08.2004 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 04.08.2004 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, Es gibt wirklich besseres als die Sachen von Salvatore, aber wenn man Drizzt und Konsorten einmal ins Herz geschlossen hat, liest man auch weiter. Ungefähr so, wie diese billig Fantasy-Fernseh-Serien, die 1 2 gute Ideen haben und die man sich anschaut wenn Nachmittags nichts im Fernsehen kommt....

Zu englsichsprachiger Fantasy: Probierts mal mit A Song Of Ice And Fire.
Sehr genial wie ich finde.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (5. August 2004)

Na ja, salvatores Bücher sind klischeeüberflutet, ein makelloser Held der vollkommen opferbereit ist und einige biterböse, einseitige Böse die nicht grad sehr facettenreich sind.



Spoiler



Das allerschlimmste: ich schreib selbst hobbyweise (bin mittlerweise aber völlig aus der Übung), und irgendwann hatte ich das Gefühl beser zu sein als Salvatore vom Schreibstil, krass, nicht?  



Das Buch (oder Bücherreie) das mich bisher am meisten vom schreibstil und von den "Facetten (Nirgendwo fällt das Wort "böse", um jemanden einfach zu beschreiben) beeindruckt hat war die Nacht des Greifen.

Und Terry pratchett ist natürlich auch genial, aber der ist auch kein "ernster" Schreiberling   

Tja, und an D&D stört mich halt das man keinen Furz machen kann ohne das irgendwie Magie drinsteckt. Da fehlt der Hauch des besonderen einfach. ich frag mich, wie da normale viecher wie Tiger oder "m,enschen" sich entwickeln konnten, bei alld en gefährlichen Tieren die bloss durch "Waffen +1" verwundet werden können.

Trotzdem, BG2 ist mein Lieblingsspiel (neben Fallout)


----------



## Stryfe (5. August 2004)

zitrusfrucht am 05.08.2004 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Terry pratchett ist natürlich auch genial, aber der ist auch kein "ernster" Schreiberling



Oh,Terry Pratchett ist ein ausgezeichneter Satiriker. Genau wie (die fruehen)  Simpsons ist auch "Discworld" nicht immer "einfach nur witzig". Natuerlich schreibt Pratchett nicht wie Daniel Defoe oder Oscar Wilde - das ist auch gar nicht sein Ding. Humorvolle Dinge auch humorvoll zu schreiben ist eine Kunst, und Leute die das koennen gibt es wesentlich seltener als gute ernsthafte Autoren.



			
				zitrusfrucht am 05.08.2004 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und an D&D stört mich halt das man keinen Furz machen kann ohne das irgendwie Magie drinsteckt. Da fehlt der Hauch des besonderen einfach. ich frag mich, wie da normale viecher wie Tiger oder "m,enschen" sich entwickeln konnten, bei alld en gefährlichen Tieren die bloss durch "Waffen +1" verwundet werden können.



Du willst mir jetzt aber nicht in einer Fantasywelt mit Darwin kommen, oder?

Hast Du mal BG 1 gespielt? Ist dir das denn mittelalterlich und bodenstaendig genug? Uebrigens: Magie verliert immer ihre Besonderheit, wenn man den Spieler darauf los laesst, egal ob am Computer oder im P&P. Wenn man eine Runde D&D spielt, auch in Faerun, und den Spielern magische Charaktere vorenthaelt, dann wird Magie ploetzlich wieder zu etwas unglaublich maechtigem und interessanten.

Du darfst auch eins nicht vergessen: Bis in einer ernsthaften Pen & Paper-Gruppe ein Magier wirklich maechtig wird, dauert es im echten Leben mitunter ein Jahr - wenn der Magier das Jahr ueberhaupt ueberlebt. Man kann das nicht mit einem CRPG vergleichen.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2004)

ggrr! ich verfluche die "speicherpunkte" nach dem ersten irenicuskampf! gestrn hab ich nochmal gezockt, der letzte autosave stammt von der szene, wo ich aus der taverne rausging, nachdem ich von ihm erfuhr, ich solle das hafen-horn bei der frau des piraten-gouverneurs holen. so, erstmal: ich hab den auftrag, das horn zu stehlen, um 7h morgens bekommen - stehlen kann man es aber nur nachts... toll... in dem kaff gibt's ja sonst nix zu tun, also gut 15 stunden totschlagen... echt gut gelöst... hab 2 mal gerastet...    

dann...
- das horn stehlen
- die poraten fertig machen
- zum schiff
- gegen den gouverneur kämpfen
- die reise beginnt
- diese fischköpfe üebrfallen das schiff
- kampf
- strudel
- fischkopfe erzählen mir (stundenlang) von der prophezeihung
- ich will nur den tempel suchen, treffe dabei auf ein paar rebellen - kein speichern mehr möglich, aber die rebellen sind kinderkram. mein hauptchar aber wird (als einziger der truppe) verletzt, verliert c.a. 70% der HP, kein problem, ich will grad heilen, da tacuh plötzlich irgendein besonderer rebell auf, der einen flammenschlag gegen meinen haupchar macht - tot


und KEIN verdammter autosave seit dem verlassen der taverne! das kann doch nicht wahr sein! die beinah einzige quicksavemöglichkeit wäre gewesen, nachdem ich den fischkopfauftrag angenommen hab, aber wer vermutet schon, dass man in deren eigener stadt ausgerechnet den hauptchar verliert?


----------



## oskar (5. August 2004)

Herbboy am 05.08.2004 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ggrr! ich verfluche die "speicherpunkte" nach dem ersten irenicuskampf! gestrn hab ich nochmal gezockt, der letzte autosave stammt von der szene, wo ich aus der taverne rausging, nachdem ich von ihm erfuhr, ich solle das hafen-horn bei der frau des piraten-gouverneurs holen. so, erstmal: ich hab den auftrag, das horn zu stehlen, um 7h morgens bekommen - stehlen kann man es aber nur nachts... toll... in dem kaff gibt's ja sonst nix zu tun, also gut 15 stunden totschlagen... echt gut gelöst... hab 2 mal gerastet...
> 
> dann...
> - das horn stehlen
> ...




Das ist das Problem, wenn man mal viel in der Story passiert- da wirds schon mal ein weinig hektisch. Aber besser als bei Icewind Dale 1&2- da gibts´Kämpfe en masse, aber nur mäßig Story. also freu dich ;


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2004)

oskar am 05.08.2004 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das Problem, wenn man mal viel in der Story passiert- da wirds schon mal ein weinig hektisch. Aber besser als bei Icewind Dale 1&2- da gibts´Kämpfe en masse, aber nur mäßig Story. also freu dich ;


 mir is aber nun c.a. ne halbe stunde einfach weggefegt worden, das muss ja nicht sein...  

naja, dafür war irenicus im 2. anlauf ziemlich leicht. im ersten null chance, im zweiten hab ich dann aber direkt ein paar magische geschosse und vorischthalber auch einen zauber gegen magische rüstungen auf ihn gefeuert, da war der schnell weg. gut, die danach kommenden meuchelmörder tauchten ledier direkt bei meinen 3 schwächsten chars auf und töteten sie, aber jeheira und 2 wiederbelebungs-stäben sei dank war das nicht so tragisch...


----------



## oskar (5. August 2004)

Herbboy am 05.08.2004 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 05.08.2004 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



´Dieses Wiederbeleben ist "unsauber" und entspricht eigentlich nicht den normalen RPG-Regeln. Wenn ein NPc tot ist, "Reload".
Die gefallenen NPCs krigen nämlich keine XP für den Kampf.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2004)

oskar am 05.08.2004 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ´Dieses Wiederbeleben ist "unsauber" und entspricht eigentlich nicht den normalen RPG-Regeln. Wenn ein NPc tot ist, "Reload".


 oh je, ohne wiederbeleben wär ich noch längst nicht so weit... aber die programmier haben das ja extra so eingebaut, also haben die wohl auch den schwierigkeitsgrad demnach gewählt... ohne wiederbeleben wären einige kämpfe wohl leichter, oder?




> Die gefallenen NPCs krigen nämlich keine XP für den Kampf.


 weiß ich, aber die haupt-EXP haben die ja bekommen, die sind erst gestorben, als nur noch drei meuchelmörder da waren, die nicht gerade viel EXP brachten.


----------



## Stryfe (6. August 2004)

oskar am 05.08.2004 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ´Dieses Wiederbeleben ist "unsauber" und entspricht eigentlich nicht den normalen RPG-Regeln.



Naja, das einzige was nicht den AD&D-Regeln entspricht, ist der fehlende Konstitutionsverlust. Auch noch, dass man Elfen mit "Tote Erwecken" eigentlich nicht wiederbeleben kann.

Nach einer "Auferstehung" muesste der Kleriker eigentlich tagelang rasten, und ausserdem um 3 Jahre altern - aber wie soll man das in einem CRPG realisieren?

Ich finde Wiederbeleben (und damit auf die Erfahrungspunkte zu verzichten und eventuell eine Ladung des Gegenstands zu verlieren) hat mehr von Rollenspiel als Nachladen.

Und wenn Du bei BG nichts benutzt, was nicht genau den Regeln entspricht, naja, dann wird es aber eng...

njStryfe


----------



## oskar (6. August 2004)

Herbboy am 05.08.2004 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ´Dieses Wiederbeleben ist "unsauber" und entspricht eigentlich nicht den normalen RPG-Regeln. Wenn ein NPc tot ist, "Reload".


 oh je, ohne wiederbeleben wär ich noch längst nicht so weit... aber die programmier haben das ja extra so eingebaut, also haben die wohl auch den schwierigkeitsgrad demnach gewählt... ohne wiederbeleben wären einige kämpfe wohl leichter, oder?[/quote]

Wieso leichter? Schwerer meinste wohl.


----------



## MasterHeld (6. August 2004)

Stryfe am 06.08.2004 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du bei BG nichts benutzt, was nicht genau den Regeln entspricht, naja, dann wird es aber eng...
> 
> njStryfe



Paladin wäre unspielbar. Der darf ja noch nicht mal fluchen ohne seine Klasse zu verlieren. Versuch mal deinen DM davon zu überzeugen dass es nichts schlimmes für den Ethos ist die Antworten in der Drow Stadt zu geben die man geben muss um nicht aufzufliegen...


----------



## oskar (6. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 06.08.2004 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 06.08.2004 02:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helm versteht das schon...


----------



## MasterHeld (6. August 2004)

oskar am 06.08.2004 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 06.08.2004 10:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleib mir blos weg mit Helm. Einen Gott nach dem Motto "Ich sehe alles,  



Spoiler



besonders wenn du alleine auf dem Klo bist!


"
brauch ich nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## Stryfe (6. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 06.08.2004 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 06.08.2004 02:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant uebrigens: Hat schonmal jemand von euch einen Paladin gespielt und bei den 5 Siegeln am Ende von SoA eine Wahl getroffen, die sein Alignment zu Boese veraendert? Was passiert dann?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass irgendeine gute Gottheit ihrem Paladin noch Schutz oder Zauber gewaehren wuerde, wenn sich herausstellt, dass der Paladin der Sohn vom guten alten Baal ist, und vielleicht auch noch dessen Platz einnehmen will.

Was die Regelaenderungen anbelangt: Immerhin ist es nicht so schlimm wie bei NWN... Dort haben sie ja echt boese hingelangt um den Magier als Ein-Mann-Gruppe spielbar zu machen. Wie lange bleibt nochmal eine beschworene Kreatur laut D&D 3-Regelwerk?  

njStryfe


----------



## MasterHeld (6. August 2004)

Stryfe am 06.08.2004 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant uebrigens: Hat schonmal jemand von euch einen Paladin gespielt und bei den 5 Siegeln am Ende von SoA eine Wahl getroffen, die sein Alignment zu Boese veraendert? Was passiert dann?




Ich glaube man bekommt gan z einfach die Klasse "Gefallener Paladin" (verhält sich wie ien normaler Kämpfer) und verliert alle Paladin-fähigkieten. 
Zumindest passiert das wenn der eigene Ruf auf "unbeliebt" sinkt...
Feuerbälle die daneben gehen können ganz schön gefährlich sein...


----------



## Stryfe (6. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 06.08.2004 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Feuerbälle die daneben gehen können ganz schön gefährlich sein...



... wenn man auf Hardcore D&D spielt. Ansonsten...

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2004)

oskar am 06.08.2004 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 05.08.2004 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich meinte, dass die programmierer die kämpfe leichter gestaltet hätten, wenn es kein wiederbeleben gäbe...


----------



## oskar (6. August 2004)

Herbboy am 06.08.2004 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 06.08.2004 08:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich glaube, dass das Spiel NICHT aufs Wiederbeleben ausgerichtitet wurde- is wohl mehr ein Komprommis für die Anfänger, die es sonst nicht schaffen würden.  Trotzdem an sich ne gute Design-Entscheidung.


----------



## Rinderteufel (6. August 2004)

Also, bis jetzt bin ich ja mit meiner Magierin sehr zufrieden gewesen.
Aber nun habe ich die Sphäre der Ebenen bekommen und soll diese beknackten Lehrlinge ausbilden. Aber die verrecken dauernd bei den Aufgaben. Gibt es da keinerlei Möglichkeiten, den Herstellungsverlauf irgendwie zu beeinflussen?
Die verrecken beim Schutzring (das schwierigste der ersten Runde) und vor allem sterben sie eben auch immer bei diesem Stecken (das schwierigste der letzten Runde). Wenn ich die Typen schon da habe, will ich wenigstens was davon haben. Das hängt ja aber irgendwie nicht mal vom Glück ab, habe ich den Eindruck. Einmal konnten sie den Schutzring im ersten Experiment herstellen, da waren sie dann aber in der dritten Runde gestorben. Und dann hab ich es noch ein paar Mal mit dem Ring versucht, aber da sind dann immer gestorben. Irgendwie find ich das doof. 

Edit: Jetzt hab ich sie mal in allen drei Runden das leichteste herstellen lassen. Aber selbst dann ist in der dritten Runde einer (Larz, der stirbt eigentlich immer, das Mädel auch ab und zu, nur der dritte überlebt fast immer) noch einer gestorben. Das kann doch nicht sein! Irgendwie muss ich doch beeinflussen können, ob das klappt oder nicht.

Edit Nr.2: Ich hab irgendwo so einen blauen Beljuril gefunden. In der Beschreibung steht auch, dass der ganz besonders selten ist und so. Brauch ich den mal für irgendwas oder kann ich dann getrost verkaufen?


----------



## Stryfe (7. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 06.08.2004 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit Nr.2: Ich hab irgendwo so einen blauen Beljuril gefunden. In der Beschreibung steht auch, dass der ganz besonders selten ist und so. Brauch ich den mal für irgendwas oder kann ich dann getrost verkaufen?



Den Beljuril kannst Du in Waukeen's Promenade dem Schmied draussen geben, damit er dir das Horn verbessert das einen Berserker beschwoert (wenn ich mich recht entsinne).

Mit der Sphaere kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, hab noch nie einen Magier gespielt in BG 2.

njStryfe


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. August 2004)

Neues Problem... 

Ich bin jetzt aus dem Heim raus und muss für Saemon das Horn von der Piratentussi stehlen. Wenn ich aber nachts bei ihrem Haus bin, ist die nicht da und somit auch nicht das Horn. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das herbeicheaten kann oder anderweitig helfen?


----------



## MasterHeld (8. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 08.08.2004 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Problem...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt aus dem Heim raus und muss für Saemon das Horn von der Piratentussi stehlen. Wenn ich aber nachts bei ihrem Haus bin, ist die nicht da und somit auch nicht das Horn. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das herbeicheaten kann oder anderweitig helfen?



Wurde nicht gesagt dass das Horn tagsüber in dem Haus von diesem Piratenfürsten ist? Ich habs noch nie ausprobiert, aber vielleicht kannst du mal versuchen das Horn von da zu holen... Wahrscheinlich ist das der "kampflastige" Weg...


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde nicht gesagt dass das Horn tagsüber in dem Haus von diesem Piratenfürsten ist? Ich habs noch nie ausprobiert, aber vielleicht kannst du mal versuchen das Horn von da zu holen... Wahrscheinlich ist das der "kampflastige" Weg...



Ne, da ist nix. Keine Ahnung, ob Desharik es hat, den hatte ich nämlich vor dem Heimbesuch schon getötet. 
Vielleicht hängt das ja auch mit dem verschwunden Horn zusammen.


----------



## MasterHeld (8. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 08.08.2004 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Cheats kenne ich jetzt gerade keine, aber lass dich dann doch einfach von diesen Sklavenjägern fangen. (hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass das auch ginge, wiederum nicht selber erprobt..) Die Sahuagin-stadt bekommst du dann auch so mit, verlierst halt nur die möglichkeit die Silberklinge zu schmieden... (war sowieso nicht so toll IMO..)


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Cheats kenne ich jetzt gerade keine, aber lass dich dann doch einfach von diesen Sklavenjägern fangen. (hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass das auch ginge, wiederum nicht selber erprobt..) Die Sahuagin-stadt bekommst du dann auch so mit, verlierst halt nur die möglichkeit die Silberklinge zu schmieden... (war sowieso nicht so toll IMO..)



Öh... Welche Sklavenjäger? 
Soweit ich weiß, kann man direkt vom Heim in die Unterwelt (was ich natürlich nicht möchte) oder eben mit Saemon wegfahreen, um dann von den Sahuagin überfallen zu werden. :o


----------



## MasterHeld (8. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 08.08.2004 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte gelesen (in einem anderen riesigen BG2 Thread   ) irgendwann Sklavenjäger kommen um dich gefangen zu nehmen. [ich glaube wenn man lange nichts macht] Auf dem Schiff wird man dann wie gehabt von den Sahuagin geenetr und schon gehts ab... Kann aber auch sein dass ich hier kompletten Murks erzähle...   
Ich schau mich mal um..


----------



## Rinderteufel (8. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gelesen (in einem anderen riesigen BG2 Thread   ) irgendwann Sklavenjäger kommen um dich gefangen zu nehmen. [ich glaube wenn man lange nichts macht] Auf dem Schiff wird man dann wie gehabt von den Sahuagin geenetr und schon gehts ab... Kann aber auch sein dass ich hier kompletten Murks erzähle...
> Ich schau mich mal um..



Hat sich jetzt erledigt!
Ich bin im Dunkeln hingegangen, da war es 5 Uhr morgens und sie war nicht da. In der Abenddämmerung (21 Uhr) war die Tussi aber da. 
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## MasterHeld (8. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 08.08.2004 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine Hilfe!



Gern geschehen. Wenn du in Ust Natha bist, grüß mal Jarlaxle von mir!


----------



## oskar (8. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 08.08.2004 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jarlaxle war in Ust Natha? Ich hab die Drizzt- Bücher erst nach dem letzten SoA-Spielen gelesen


----------



## MasterHeld (8. August 2004)

oskar am 08.08.2004 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, sprich mal mit dem Magier der dir ein Seil verkaufen will damit du in Deirex´ Turm kannst.... Ich will nicht zu viel verraten, aber Jarlaxle verhält sich mal wieder typisch   

Hast du "das Lied von Deneir" gelesen? (kA wie es auf Englisch heißt)
Cadderly begegnet man auch im ersten Teil...
Ich liebe solche überschneidungen


----------



## oskar (8. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 08.08.2004 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cadderly war doch aus der "The Cleric Quintett"- Trilogy? Habs noch net gelesen


----------



## MasterHeld (8. August 2004)

oskar am 08.08.2004 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht, aber wenn es Zeit und Geld erlauben, werde ich das schleunigst nachholen   
Solange das nächste Drizzy buch noch auf sich warten lässt...


----------



## oskar (9. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 08.08.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 08.08.2004 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Werden noch neue Drizzt-Bücher geschrieben? Ich dachte das wär vorbei :confused


----------



## Stryfe (9. August 2004)

oskar am 09.08.2004 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Werden noch neue Drizzt-Bücher geschrieben? Ich dachte das wär vorbei :confused



Regelmaessig. Gerade erst ist mir wieder eine englische Hardcover-Komplettausgabe der letzten abgeschlossenen Trilogie ueber den Weg gelaufen. Dragonlance wird ja auch immer noch von Weiss weitergeschrieben, genau wie Elminster von Greenwood.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2004)

was hat es iegentlich mit diesen kaulquappen-typen in der unterwelt auf sich? bin einfach mal nach westen aus der karte raus, da hab ich massen von denen erledigt, einen "prinzen" getötet, dessen blut bei mir, dann is da ein opferaltar abernut mit fragezeichen-symbolen, keine benutzen-symbol oder so... wo bekommt man die passende quest?


----------



## Stryfe (9. August 2004)

Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat es iegentlich mit diesen kaulquappen-typen in der unterwelt auf sich? bin einfach mal nach westen aus der karte raus, da hab ich massen von denen erledigt, einen "prinzen" getötet, dessen blut bei mir, dann is da ein opferaltar abernut mit fragezeichen-symbolen, keine benutzen-symbol oder so... wo bekommt man die passende quest?



An dem Opferaltar (im Raum im Suedosten der Karte) muesste eigentlich ein Hinweis sein... Du musst ein Tieropfer bringen, dann passiert was. Und, naja, speicher vorher.

njStryfe


----------



## oskar (9. August 2004)

Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> was hat es iegentlich mit diesen kaulquappen-typen in der unterwelt auf sich? bin einfach mal nach westen aus der karte raus, da hab ich massen von denen erledigt, einen "prinzen" getötet, dessen blut bei mir, dann is da ein opferaltar abernut mit fragezeichen-symbolen, keine benutzen-symbol oder so... wo bekommt man die passende quest?



Wenn de nicht vom Haus der verrückten magier in die Underdark gegangen bist, kommste in die Sahuagin-Stadt. Dort kannste Massen von denen erledigen , auch den Prinzen, was de ja schon getan hast. Danach musste zu dne Anführern der Rebellen gehen und ein Seil benutzen, das zur Underdark fürhrt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2004)

Stryfe am 09.08.2004 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, das hab ich gesehen, aber wo kann man da was machen? ich finde/fand weder ein "schatztruhen"-blaues feld um was reinzulgene noch fand ich ein "zwei pfeile im kreis"-benutzen-symbol... nur das fragezeichen, und damit kann man ja nix benutzen... da muss ich nochmal schauen... mit tieropfer wäre aber das prinzenblut gemeint? 

bin grad im drow-dorf, hab die sauger/gedankenschinder schon erledigt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2004)

oskar am 09.08.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, ich meine schon in der unterwelt, diese kua-toa oder wie die heißen...


----------



## oskar (9. August 2004)

Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 09.08.2004 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so, ja. Sind sich abe rauch verdammt ähnlich, die Biester..


----------



## BunGEe (9. August 2004)

Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich meine schon in der unterwelt, diese kua-toa oder wie die heißen...


Ja das gehört zu einem Quest, den du in der Drow Stadt bekommst, wirst du dann schon sehen.  
Und hast du jetzt schon was geopfert? Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Tier im wörtlichen Sinne sein.  Beschwör einfach mal was...


----------



## Stryfe (9. August 2004)

Herbboy am 09.08.2004 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das hab ich gesehen, aber wo kann man da was machen? ich finde/fand weder ein "schatztruhen"-blaues feld um was reinzulgene noch fand ich ein "zwei pfeile im kreis"-benutzen-symbol... nur das fragezeichen, und damit kann man ja nix benutzen... da muss ich nochmal schauen... mit tieropfer wäre aber das prinzenblut gemeint?
> 
> bin grad im drow-dorf, hab die sauger/gedankenschinder schon erledigt.



Zugegeben, die Stelle ist etwas inkonsequent im Spieldesign. Beschwoer einfach irgendetwas auf die Platform.

njStryfe


----------



## Stryfe (10. August 2004)

So, bin jetzt seit einigen Stunden mit meiner Beschwoererin in Baldur's Gate 2 solo unterwegs. Schon in Irenicus' Dungeon bin ich zwei Mal aufgestiegen, mittlerweile bin ich auf halbem Weg zu Level 12. Einen Magier solo zu spielen zeigt einem erst, wie maechtig die sind wenn man die Resourcen richtig ausnutzt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das gut geht.

Erstes Resume: *Ich will einen Bag of Holding!* *g*

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2004)

Stryfe am 10.08.2004 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstes Resume: *Ich will einen Bag of Holding!* *g*


 ach, wozu denn, 90% der gefundenen gegenstände kann man als magier eh nicht benutzen... 

mal sehen, wann du das erste mal von einer unerwartet auftauchenden gruppe eispfeile schiessender kobolde getötet wirst...  


*EDIT* mir fällt grad deswegen hier ein toller neuer Zauber ein: 





> "Fruchtfliegenplage". Der Zauber erschafft massenhaft Fruchtfliegen, die das Opfer erst bemerkt, wenn es sich bewegt und somit die Fruchtfliegen aufschreckt. Die Fruchtfliegen machen das Opfer beinah wahnsinnig und lenken es dermaßen ab, dass bei Angriffen die Geschwindigkeit nur noch halb so schnell ist sowie 4 Geschicklichkeitspunkte verloren gehen und bei Zaubern eine 50% Fehlschlagwahrscheinlichkeit vorhanden ist. Reichweite: Sichtweite. Betroffene: Gegner in einem 3m Radius um den Zaubermittelpunkt. Dauer: 3 Tage. Grad: mindestens 12...


----------



## oskar (10. August 2004)

Herbboy am 10.08.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 10.08.2004 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dem Spell "Insektenplage" gar nicht so unähnlich 
Bei Magiern ist de extrem nervig, da ständig das Casten unterbrochen wird.


----------



## Stryfe (10. August 2004)

Herbboy am 10.08.2004 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mal sehen, wann du das erste mal von einer unerwartet auftauchenden gruppe eispfeile schiessender kobolde getötet wirst...



Protection from Normal Missiles, Protection from Normal/Magical Weapons, Stoneskin(!), Mirror Image...

Ausserdem trage ich die "Robe of Vecna". Die verkuerzt den Zeitaufwand beim Zaubern um 4, womit ein Feuerball schneller abgefeuert ist als ein Goblin "Gatschi Gatschu Gatscha" sagen kann.

Uebrigens: Ich glaube, Kobold-Kommandos verschiessen Feuerpfeile. *g*

njStryfe


----------



## raven1982 (10. August 2004)

Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du? Standard denke ich mal.

morgen kommt endlich Baldur 1 per Post von ebay ( 4 € )  nachdem mein Baldur Gate die Saga spurlos verschollen ist    
Überleg auch ob ich mal auf ne Gruppe verzichten soll, wobei das bei Baldur 1 wahrscheinlich wesentlich schwieriger ist, da die Charactere nicht so hochstufig sind.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Addon günstig ersteigern, hier will wahrscheinlich niemand "Legenden der Schwertküste" verkaufen, oder


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2004)

raven1982 am 10.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du? Standard denke ich mal.
> 
> morgen kommt endlich Baldur 1 per Post von ebay ( 4 € )  nachdem mein Baldur Gate die Saga spurlos verschollen ist
> Überleg auch ob ich mal auf ne Gruppe verzichten soll, wobei das bei Baldur 1 wahrscheinlich wesentlich schwieriger ist, da die Charactere nicht so hochstufig sind.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Addon günstig ersteigern, hier will wahrscheinlich niemand "Legenden der Schwertküste" verkaufen, oder




hmm... stufe1 magier bei BG1... wenn ich mir den kampf allein schon bei dem "freundlichen arm" vorstelle... einmal schmieren, dann war's das mit der magie...


----------



## raven1982 (10. August 2004)

Herbboy am 10.08.2004 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 10.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sagt, dass ich als Magier spielen werde   
Wahrscheinlich müsste man aber die Levelgrenze aufheben ( gibt ja einige Tools ).
Mit Tutu kann man doch auch die Klassen aus Baldur 2 nehmen, oder? 

@Herbie: Wie gehts eigentlich mit deiner Insektenplage voran?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2004)

raven1982 am 10.08.2004 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.08.2004 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hab ein bierglas mit nem stück papier drauf mit nem loch drin, das kleiner ist als der rand des glaes (dann müssen die viecher da rein). ein paar sind "schon" ins bierglas gefallen, meine erste "apfelessig + zucker"-schale hab ich ausgeschüttet, damit die NUR ins bierglas gehen, zudem sind die blöden viecher da zu 50% nicht reingegangen, sondern haben nur am rande verweilt... an nem badesee mit menschen würde man da von "unterlassener hilfeleistung" sprechen...   

vielleicht hilft ja ein "magie bannen"...?  :-o


----------



## oskar (10. August 2004)

raven1982 am 10.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du? Standard denke ich mal.
> 
> morgen kommt endlich Baldur 1 per Post von ebay ( 4 € )  nachdem mein Baldur Gate die Saga spurlos verschollen ist
> Überleg auch ob ich mal auf ne Gruppe verzichten soll, wobei das bei Baldur 1 wahrscheinlich wesentlich schwieriger ist, da die Charactere nicht so hochstufig sind.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Addon günstig ersteigern, hier will wahrscheinlich niemand "Legenden der Schwertküste" verkaufen, oder



Ich dachte auch, dass ich meine BG-Saga- version aufgeben müsste, da die CDs im Shcuber ja so leicht zerkratzen und ich mir das Ding vor 4 Jahren gekauft habe. In einem Rechner wollts das CD-Laufwerk nicht lesen, deswege.n wollte ich mir die Saga auf DVD holen, die am 31.August rauskommt(10€). 
Habs dann aber noch mal bei anderen Rechner ausprobiert und es funzte. Ich mich gefreut und endlich Tutu ausprobiert. Aber denkste: Immer wenn ich ein neues Spiel starte, komm ich zurück zum Desktop- tja is halt noch inner Beta


----------



## oskar (10. August 2004)

> vielleicht hilft ja ein "magie bannen"...?  :-o



Wollt ich schon vorhin schreiben: Ich glaub das wirkt gegen "Insektenplage" nicht.


----------



## raven1982 (10. August 2004)

oskar am 10.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > vielleicht hilft ja ein "magie bannen"...?  :-o
> 
> 
> 
> Wollt ich schon vorhin schreiben: Ich glaub das wirkt gegen "Insektenplage" nicht.



Wirkt Frische Luft ( der Zauber ) nicht gegen Insektenplage?   

@Oscar: Konnte irgendwie nicht mehr bis zum 31. aushalten  , zudem will ich ne große Schachtel mit Karte und dickem Handbuch


----------



## BunGEe (10. August 2004)

oskar am 10.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > vielleicht hilft ja ein "magie bannen"...?  :-o
> 
> 
> 
> Wollt ich schon vorhin schreiben: Ich glaub das wirkt gegen "Insektenplage" nicht.


Ich glaub das hängt auch vom Erfahrungslevel ab, ich dächte Magie bannen wirkt.

btw: *LegendenDerSchwertküsteSchachtelStreichel*


----------



## raven1982 (10. August 2004)

BunGEe am 10.08.2004 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 10.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*In ne dunkle Ecke verkriech und wein*


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2004)

oskar am 10.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > vielleicht hilft ja ein "magie bannen"...?  :-o
> 
> 
> 
> Wollt ich schon vorhin schreiben: Ich glaub das wirkt gegen "Insektenplage" nicht.



naja, vielleicht "tiere beschwören", und zwar beschwören, dass die abhauen... 

ich hab btw eine DVD-version von BG1, war bei meinem DVD-laufwerk damals dabei


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

wo sollte man eigentlich nach der unterwelt am besten mal hingehen? 

*resthatsicherledigt*


----------



## Stryfe (11. August 2004)

raven1982 am 10.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du? Standard denke ich mal.



Was verstehst Du unter "Standard"? Voreinstellung ist "Normal", ich spiele allerdings grundsaetzlich "AD&D Core Rules".

@Herbboy: Nach der Underdark gibt es nicht mehr so viel zu tun. Du kannst die 4 neuen Gebiete um den Wald herum durchforsten, und dich um die Leute kuemmern, fuer die Du vorher zu schwach warst (Firkraag). Danach geht es ziemlich geradlinig dem Ende entgegen - und dann ab nach Saradush (wenn Du ToB hast. Wenn nicht: Schaem dich!  )

Was BG 1 anbelangt: Das Problem ist, dass man mit einer Gruppe von 6 Leuten schon das Level-Cap erreicht. Man hat also als Solospieler keinerlei Vorteile. Ich denke nicht, dass ich das probieren will.

njStryfe


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

Stryfe am 11.08.2004 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 10.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unter Standard meine ich den mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Reihenfolge Anfänger, Normal, Satndardregeln, Schwer, verrückt.
Ich spiele immer Schwer, sprich Gegner machen 50% mehr Schaden.
Wollte es nur wissen, da du ja gerade Solo unterwegs bist.



> @Herbboy: Nach der Underdark gibt es nicht mehr so viel zu tun. Du kannst die 4 neuen Gebiete um den Wald herum durchforsten, und dich um die Leute kuemmern, fuer die Du vorher zu schwach warst (Firkraag). Danach geht es ziemlich geradlinig dem Ende entgegen - und dann ab nach Saradush (wenn Du ToB hast. Wenn nicht: Schaem dich!  )



Und danach vielleicht noch mal zum Abenteuer Allerlei, die neue Ware begutachten.



> Was BG 1 anbelangt: Das Problem ist, dass man mit einer Gruppe von 6 Leuten schon das Level-Cap erreicht. Man hat also als Solospieler keinerlei Vorteile. Ich denke nicht, dass ich das probieren will.
> 
> njStryfe



Deshalb wollte ich ja mit Capremover spielen, naja mal gucken.


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

Hi, noch ne Frage, wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.
Wie erwähnt habe ich mir ja Baldur 1 wieder gekauft, ohne Addon.
Jetzt wollte ich fragen, wie das ist, wenn ich jetzt ein neues Spiel starte, und dann später das Addon doch noch dazu installiere, ob die Veränderungen dann auch noch im gestarteten Spiel erscheinen, oder ob ich dann noch mal neu anfangen muss. Denn sonst warte ich noch aufs Addon.


----------



## aniantheking (11. August 2004)

raven1982 am 11.08.2004 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, noch ne Frage, wollte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen.
> Wie erwähnt habe ich mir ja Baldur 1 wieder gekauft, ohne Addon.
> Jetzt wollte ich fragen, wie das ist, wenn ich jetzt ein neues Spiel starte, und dann später das Addon doch noch dazu installiere, ob die Veränderungen dann auch noch im gestarteten Spiel erscheinen, oder ob ich dann noch mal neu anfangen muss. Denn sonst warte ich noch aufs Addon.



Mit dem AddOn werden weitere Gebiete in die Spielwelt integriert. Also sollte es keine Probleme machen, das AddOn später zu installieren. Es gibt auch in einigen Komplettlösungen Tipps, wann man mit den zusätzlichen Quests in den AddOn Gebieten anfangen sollte, und das ist immer eher am Ende des Spiels, weil die Gegner ziemlich hart sein sollen.

PS: Hab selber vor kurzem bei ebay die "Baldurs gate: die Saga"-edition erstanden. Spielen tu ichs natürlcih mit tutu als mod unter BG2. bin grade in Baldurs gate angekommen und hab da n paar quests erledigt. Leider muss ich erkennen, dass das spiel nur einen bruchteil der faszination von dem Nachfolger enthält. Es gibt zwar 2-3 mal soviele Quests, allerdings lohnen sich die wenigsten und der aufwand ist enorm. Dass es sich meistens um Laufburschenaufträge in geringen Abwandlungen handelt, muss man wohl nicht extra erwähnen...


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

Ja danke, was das Addon bewirkt weiß ich, habe Baldur 1 ja schon dreimal durchgespielt, war mir halt nicht sicher, und möchte ungern das Spiel dann nochmal neu beginnen, der dumme Postbote hat das Spiel aber sowieso heute nicht dabei gehabt   

Eigentlich finde ich Baldur 1 vielleicht sogar noch besser als den 2. teil, kann aber auch daran liegen, das das schon etwa 3 Jahre her ist, als ich es das letzte Mal durchgespielt habe.

MfG raven1982


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2004)

aniantheking am 11.08.2004 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich erkennen, dass das spiel nur einen bruchteil der faszination von dem Nachfolger enthält. Es gibt zwar 2-3 mal soviele Quests, allerdings lohnen sich die wenigsten und der aufwand ist enorm. Dass es sich meistens um Laufburschenaufträge in geringen Abwandlungen handelt, muss man wohl nicht extra erwähnen...




Es stimmt schon, wenn man die ganze Zeit BG2 vor Augen hat, wirkt BG1 wahrlich nicht so prickelnd.
Ich kann mich aber noch daran erinnern als ich es das erste mal gespielt habe... Vor simplen Wölfen musste man sich noch fürchten, der Magier in der Gruppe konnte sich nur *ein einziges* magisches Geschoss merken, Wenn man tief unten in einem Dungeon war konnte man nicht eben mal seine Gefallenen wiederbeleben, man musste  wieder den ganzen Weg ans Tageslicht und in einen Tempel zum WIedererwecken stapfen...

Das alles kann man als Nachteile empfinden (von der fehlenden Gruppeninteraktion nicht zu sprechen..) Für mich macht es jedoch den Reiz aus..

(außerdem gibs im 1. Teil Leitfäden, deswegen hat mein Pala Charisma =19 *g*)


----------



## aniantheking (11. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> (außerdem gibs im 1. Teil Leitfäden, deswegen hat mein Pala Charisma =19 *g*)



irgendein freak könnte sich ja mal hinsetzten und so lange würfeln, bis er die maximalpunktzahl bei der charaktererstellung erreicht hat. danach BG1 durchspielen und alle Leitfäden auf den HC anwenden; als nächstes ist BG2 dran: da gibts ja auch die maschine von Lum dem verrückten (oder so ähnlich) und andere stellen im spiel wo Attribute erhöt werden. Dann hätte der den absoluten ungecheateten Ubercharakter. *g*


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

*Drüber nachdenk*   

Mit Tutu kann man doch auch die Klassen von Baldur 2 in Baldur 1 übernehmen, oder.
*Kensai in Baldur 1 und dann zum Magier in Baldur 2 mach*


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2004)

aniantheking am 11.08.2004 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe den zweiten Teil mal so gespielt.
Stärke 18/53
Geschick 18
Konsitution 18
Intelligenz 18
Weisheit 12
Charisma 3

Weisheit konnte ichz vernachlässigen, und da man direkt am Anfang den Beeinflussungsring findet, hat man auch keine Probleme mit "der Häßlichkeit" meines Chars..   

Erstmal wird man in der Hölle mit den Tränen des Baals ordentlich gepowert und später kommt noch Lums Maschine dazu..   

[Mein Char war übrigens Kampfer/Magier, mit Dak´kons Zerth Klinge, Vecnas RObe und Vaihlors Helm ging der ganz schön ab..   ]


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2004)

raven1982 am 11.08.2004 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> *Drüber nachdenk*
> 
> Mit Tutu kann man doch auch die Klassen von Baldur 2 in Baldur 1 übernehmen, oder.
> *Kensai in Baldur 1 und dann zum Magier in Baldur 2 mach*



Wenn du es schaffst Tutu zum laufen zu bringen geht das bestimmt.. Ich habs leider nie geschafft..   

Gab es nicht mal einen Mod, der die beiden Teile direkt miteinander verbindet? So dass man direkt nach Baals Tempel in Irenicus Dungeon auftaucht?   

Ich meine der Mod wäre so um die 1GB grenze groß gewesen...


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den zweiten Teil mal so gespielt.
> Stärke 18/53
> Geschick 18
> Konsitution 18
> ...


ich hab bei BG2 meinem char auch alles vom charisma abgezogen und umverteilt, was möglich ist, denn man findet ja schon ganz am anfang einen ring, der das charisma auf 18 bringt


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2004)

Herbboy am 11.08.2004 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja? Und ich dachte du neigst eher dazu "richtig" zu spielen, Herr "Die haben schon gerastet, die dürfen jetzt nicht mehr rasten!"    

Außerdem hab ich das mit dem Ring auch schon geschrieben


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

erwischt


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja? Und ich dachte du neigst eher dazu "richtig" zu spielen, Herr "Die haben schon gerastet, die dürfen jetzt nicht mehr rasten!"


 die dürfen schon, aber ich find's irgendwie blöd, wenn man aus irgendwelchen blöden wie zB "um 7h morgens bekomme ich den auftrag, nachts in ein haus zu gehen - und das ist der einzige auftrag, den es vor ort noch gibt" 2 mal rasten zu müssen... und charisma, naja, soo wichtig is das nu auch wieder nicht, vor allem, weil man unter den 6 leuten meist eh einen mit hohem CH hat...


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2004)

Herbboy am 11.08.2004 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas kenne ich, kann gewaltig nerven.
Ich wusste beim ersten mal BG spielen ach nicht wie lange ein "Zehntag" ist (10 Tage     ) und habe deswegen die ganze Zeit vor Donnerhammers schmiede gerastet, um endlich meinen Ankegh-plattenpanzer zu bekommen... 



> und charisma, naja, soo wichtig is das nu auch wieder nicht, vor allem, weil man unter den 6 leuten meist eh einen mit hohem CH hat...



Naja, ich finde schon dass der Anführer einer Abenteuergruppe wenigstens ein durchschnittliches Charisma besitzt, man kann sich nicht immer aussuchen wen man zum sprechen vorschickt...

Drache: Halt, wer wagt es in meinen Hort.. *würg*wie schaustn du aus?
Held: Moment, Imoen, geh und red du mit ihm! dein Charisma ist 16!


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich finde schon dass der Anführer einer Abenteuergruppe wenigstens ein durchschnittliches Charisma besitzt, man kann sich nicht immer aussuchen wen man zum sprechen vorschickt...
> 
> Drache: Halt, wer wagt es in meinen Hort.. *würg*wie schaustn du aus?
> Held: Moment, Imoen, geh und red du mit ihm! dein Charisma ist 16!


 ja gut, aber wer zB minsk als anführer nimmt...     und der anführer muss ja nicht zwangsweise der hauptchar oder ein nahkämpfer sein.


----------



## MasterHeld (11. August 2004)

Herbboy am 11.08.2004 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut, aber wer zB minsk als anführer nimmt...     und der anführer muss ja nicht zwangsweise der hauptchar oder ein nahkämpfer sein.



Stimmt auch wieder, bei DSA habe ich sogar immer nach der spezifischen Umgebung den Anführer gewählt.
Stadt: Streuner bzw. Gaukler 
Wildnis: Waldläufer
Minen und Dungeons: Zwerg (da sich die Sichthöhe entsprechend der Körpergröße des ANführers geändert hat, hatte ich da auch keine Klaustrophobie mehr..   )

(ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung mehr wie die Klassen damals hießen..)

back@topic: Deswegen ist der Pala der geborene Anführer: Hohes Charisma, relativ hohe Weisheit... [Paladine...   ]


----------



## oskar (11. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.08.2004 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt viele, die durch und durch gute Chars net mögen und meistens böse spielen- ich zähle mich nicht dazu *immer gut spiel bei allen RPGs*


----------



## Stryfe (11. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 11.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Drache: Halt, wer wagt es in meinen Hort.. *würg*wie schaustn du aus?
> Held: Moment, Imoen, geh und red du mit ihm! dein Charisma ist 16!



Der fleischgewordene Albtraum eines ernsthaften Spielleiters... *g*

njStryfe


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

> back@topic: Deswegen ist der Pala der geborene Anführer: Hohes Charisma, relativ hohe Weisheit... [Paladine...   ]



Ich hasse Paladine, die sind mir zu gut ( Gesinnungsmäßig, nicht was Fähigkeiten anbelangt ).
Das ist auch eine der wenigen Sachen, in dem Icewind 2 Baldurs Gate 2 im Vorteil ist, da bekommt man teilweise nämlich kein Geld, oder Belohnung, wenn man einen Pala als Anführer hat, da es ja eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist zu helfen   

Ich finde es als bösen Character ( Gruppe ) sowieso interessanter, da kann man machen was man will, die sind ja sowieso alle nicht sogut auf einen zu sprechen.
* Immmer versuch Ruf drei bis vier zu halten *   , dann ist Jaheira ja auch immer schön zickig  

edit: Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand einen Character mit Weisheit ( oder war es Intelligenz ) <3 als Anführer gehabt, der soll dann doch stark im Redefluss beschränkt sein.

* strohdummen Zwerg sich vorstell * 

oder war das bei Arcanum, oder sowohl als auch   

* ein wenig verwirrt sei heute *


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

raven1982 am 11.08.2004 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > back@topic: Deswegen ist der Pala der geborene Anführer: Hohes Charisma, relativ hohe Weisheit... [Paladine...   ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein hauptchar hat 

ST 18/95
KO 19
GE 17
IN 12
WE 8
CH 8


aber unter 8 konnte ich gar nicht gehen, wollte eigentlich noch was abzweigen... 


btw: mir ist da mit jaheira mal was saublödes passiert. die starb oft während eines kampfes, ohne ersichtlichen grund... später stellte ich fest, dass der kampfstab eine 20%-chance auf chrismaentzug von 4 punkten oder so hatte. anscheinend hab ich im laufe der zeit charisma entzogen bekommen und bin mal im kampf auf werte unter null gekommen => tod.    kann das sein? jedenfalls starb die nach wahl eines anderen kampfstabes nicht mehr...    und nun hat jaheira konstant charisma 1...


----------



## Stryfe (11. August 2004)

Herbboy am 11.08.2004 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: mir ist da mit jaheira mal was saublödes passiert. die starb oft während eines kampfes, ohne ersichtlichen grund... später stellte ich fest, dass der kampfstab eine 20%-chance auf chrismaentzug von 4 punkten oder so hatte. anscheinend hab ich im laufe der zeit charisma entzogen bekommen und bin mal im kampf auf werte unter null gekommen => tod.    kann das sein? jedenfalls starb die nach wahl eines anderen kampfstabes nicht mehr...    und nun hat jaheira konstant charisma 1...



Yep, genau das. Den Stab zu benutzen ist absoluter Schwachsinn, weil er jeden Charakter innerhalb kuerzester Zeit unwiederbringlich ins Jenseits befoerdert.

@raven: Das mit dem Reden waren Arcanum und Neverwinter Nights. Ich wuerde aber nie so einen Charakter spielen - waere mir irgendwie zu langweilig ohne ordentliche Dialoge.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

Stryfe am 11.08.2004 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, genau das. Den Stab zu benutzen ist absoluter Schwachsinn, weil er jeden Charakter innerhalb kuerzester Zeit unwiederbringlich ins Jenseits befoerdert.


 wußt ich ja vorher nicht, dass es waffen mit dermaßen negativen nebenwirkungen gibt...  ich les meistens nur die "kampfwerte"...


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

> @raven: Das mit dem Reden waren Arcanum und Neverwinter Nights. Ich wuerde aber nie so einen Charakter spielen - waere mir irgendwie zu langweilig ohne ordentliche Dialoge.
> 
> njStryfe



Um Gottes Willen ich auch nicht, habe es aber gerade Mal bei Arcanum mit nem Halb-Oger versucht ( Int 1    )

Mal ein paar Auszüge:
*Dummig Typ mir Angst machen*
*Watt*
*Ich nich Schachkopp.Ihr fiesig. Ich euch hauen.*
*Ich Aua haben*
*Äh ich kommen aus Zeppel.Sein runterfallen.* Den find ich am besten  

Jaja schon lustig, aber nach ner Zeit verblödet man dann bestimmt selbst.  

@Herbie, jaja man sollte auch das Kleingedruckte lesen   
off topic: Was machen die Fruchtfliegen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2004)

raven1982 am 11.08.2004 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> @Herbie, jaja man sollte auch das Kleingedruckte lesen
> off topic: Was machen die Fruchtfliegen?


fast alle weg, aber die bierfallen haben völlig versagt... ich hab doch noch mal ne essigfalle aufgestellt, und die paar, die dann da waren, aufgescheucht und mit den händen zerklatscht.  damit die nachbarn mich nicht für blöde halten hab ich im hintergrund ein video von nem fußballspiel laufen lassen, und zwar eine stelle, wo grad ein tor fiel...    

zudem hab ich zum ersten mal seit 5 jahren meine küche mal RICHTIG geputzt, also zB die gewürzregale oder die halterung für die küchenhelfer (dosenöffner, schöpflöffel usw.) nicht nur das wichtigste abgewischt, sondern intensiv auch an versteckten stellen den fettfilm entfernt. und mal sachen weggeschmissen, die ich eh kaum benutze und die bald ablaufen (rinderbrühepulver 500g-packung, roter weinessig, ne alte tütensuppe)... tja, so is das als single...


----------



## raven1982 (11. August 2004)

Herbboy am 11.08.2004 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> raven1982 am 11.08.2004 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



edit: So ich geh jetzt erst Mal   , und wehe wenn ich aufwache hat der nette Postbote mir mein Baldurs Gate noch nicht vorbeigebracht.
*Endlich wieder spielen will*
N8


----------



## Stryfe (12. August 2004)

Herbboy am 11.08.2004 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> zudem hab ich zum ersten mal seit 5 jahren meine küche mal RICHTIG geputzt, also zB die gewürzregale oder die halterung für die küchenhelfer (dosenöffner, schöpflöffel usw.) nicht nur das wichtigste abgewischt, sondern intensiv auch an versteckten stellen den fettfilm entfernt. und mal sachen weggeschmissen, die ich eh kaum benutze und die bald ablaufen (rinderbrühepulver 500g-packung, roter weinessig, ne alte tütensuppe)... tja, so is das als single...



Das wird mit einer Beziehung auch nicht unbedingt gleich so viel besser - schliesslich musst Du immer noch selbst putzen. Die Motivation mag groesser sein, die Faulheit schrumpft deswegen aber noch lange nicht.

Aber sag mal, wenn Du seit 5 Jahren nicht geputzt hast, wohnst Du ja schon mindestens seit 5 Jahren alleine. Musst ja ein ganz schoen alter Sack sein. *duckundrenn*

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2004)

Stryfe am 12.08.2004 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 11.08.2004 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich meinte mit dem single+rolleyes eher die tatsache, dass es gerade von so würzssachen immer nur packungen zu kaufen gibt, die eigentlich für den jahresbedarf einer familie reichen...  aber motivation: lust darauf bekommen hab ich eigentlich erst, seit ich vor gut 12 tagen die zwillingsschwester eines fußball-kumpels kennenlernen durfte.    bis vor 10 tagen wußte ich nicht mal, dass er ne schwester hat  :-o    dabei war der sogar schon 2 mal bei meiner geburtstagsfeier, aber er is halt eher ein stiller...   [und jetzt is die 2 wochen in urlaub    ]



> Aber sag mal, wenn Du seit 5 Jahren nicht geputzt hast, wohnst Du ja schon mindestens seit 5 Jahren alleine. Musst ja ein ganz schoen alter Sack sein. *duckundrenn*


 also, a) ich hab natürlich schon oft da geputzt, aber halt nicht solche stellen wie auf den schränken oder gewürzregal mal von der wand nehmen und von alen seiten putzen. b) die wohnung gehört meinem vater, meine eltern wohnten bis vor 4 jahren im gleichen haus in einer anderen wohnung, 1 jahr vor deren auszug hab ich ne küche gekauft (zuvor immer bei mutti essen). also ich bin quasi 4 jahre wirklich ganz alleinlebend - und 29...  wobei ich neulich auf ner party eines kumpels war, der ist 24. da kam ein anderer kumpel, stellte mir seine freundin vor und meinte dann "der sieht doch nicht aus wie fast 30, oder" - sie: "nö..." - ich schein also so viel jünger auszusehen+zu wirken, dass der typ sogar im vorfeld seiner flamme davon berichtete...


----------



## Stryfe (12. August 2004)

Herbboy am 12.08.2004 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin quasi 4 jahre wirklich ganz alleinlebend - und 29...



Sag ich ja: Alter Sack! 

Ich dachte eigentlich immer, ich wuerde mit meinen bald 24 in einem Spieleboard eher zur aelteren Schicht gehoeren, aber hier laufen ja einige rum die mich locker an Jahren uebertreffen. Kleiner Trost: Immerhin bist Du nicht so alt wie Solon. *nervoesumschau*

So, nun mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurueck:

Nachdem ich ja meine Solokampagne begonnen habe, wollte ein Freund von mir natuerlich nicht nachstehen und hat nach meinen ersten Erfolgs- und Begeisterungsmeldungen auch angefangen, mit einem Fighter/Mage. Laeuft bei uns beiden momentan hervorragend, und mein Charakter legt ein (seiner neutral boesen Gesinnung gut zu Gesicht stehende) sehr arrogantes und sadistisches Verhalten an den Tag. Die Fuerstin de-Arnise habe ich beispielsweise mit "Hold Person" gelaehmt und an meine beschworenen Schwertspinnen verfuetter, nachdem sie mich so herablassend angemacht hat.

Den Kerl im Copper Coronet, der Streit mit einem anfaengt, habe ich in der kleinen Arena zu einer dekorativen Statue gemacht, und einen seiner Brueder in ein Eichhoernchen verwandelt. Macht einen Heidenspass! *g*

Bei Valygar musste ich ein wenig tricksen, weil er zu schwer gewesen waere um ihn in die Stadt zu tragen. Ich habe eingewilligt, mit ihm die Sphaere zu erkunden, bin mit ihm hin, habe ihn benutzt um die Tuere zu oeffnen und bin dann schnurstracks zu Tolgerias und habe ihn ausgeliefert. Hat mich 2 Punkte Reputation gekostet, und noch einen, weil ich den Magier nicht nach Imoen gefragt habe.

Ich konnte dank der Ifrit-Flasche und dem Golem-Buch sogar schon das erste Stockwerk von Watcher's Keep saeubern - die vier Statuen am Ende haben jeweils 20000 Erfahrung gegeben, und alles nur fuer mich!

njStryfe


----------



## MasterHeld (12. August 2004)

Stryfe am 12.08.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.08.2004 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man wenn ich mir das so durchlese bekomme ich auch richtig lust mal so eine solo-aktion zu starten..
Nur 2 Fragen habe ich da noch:
1.Wie kann dein Freund als Kämpfer/Magier Fallen entschärfen? Wenn ich da an Irenicus´ Räume direkt am Anfang denke..  :-o (Hab mir überlegt Monster zu beschwören und diese dann die Fallen auslösen zu lassen, klappt aber nur bedingt bis gar nicht..
2. Wie heilt ihr euch? Oder hat man, da alleine, einen Überfluss an Heiltränken?


----------



## Stryfe (12. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 12.08.2004 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, man wenn ich mir das so durchlese bekomme ich auch richtig lust mal so eine solo-aktion zu starten..
> Nur 2 Fragen habe ich da noch:
> 1.Wie kann dein Freund als Kämpfer/Magier Fallen entschärfen? Wenn ich da an Irenicus´ Räume direkt am Anfang denke..  :-o (Hab mir überlegt Monster zu beschwören und diese dann die Fallen auslösen zu lassen, klappt aber nur bedingt bis gar nicht..
> 2. Wie heilt ihr euch? Oder hat man, da alleine, einen Überfluss an Heiltränken?



zu 1: Drueberlaufen und ueberleben. Genau wie bei mir. Es ist einfach so: Dadurch, dass man alleine so schnell aufsteigt, hat man sehr schnell sehr gute Rettungswuerfe, und als Magier vor allem gegen Zauber. Die meisten Zauber in Fallen verpuffen an mir einfach.

zu 2: Erstens hat man sehr viele Traenke fuer sich (vorausgesetzt man kauft sich bei der Priesterin vor Watcher's Keep eine Tranktasche um das alles zu verstauen). Zweitens hat man jede Menge Gold, weil man nur einen Charakter ausruesten muss, und kann sich davon Traenke und Schriftrollen ("Restoration" kann jeder benutzen!) kaufen. Drittens: Dank "Rest until healed" einfach rasten. Wenn man solo spielt muss man einfach ignorieren, dass rasten unter Umstaenden 40 Tage dauert. Man muss nur aufpassen, weil Gegenstaende auf dem Boden nach ein paar Tagen verschwinden.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2004)

Stryfe am 12.08.2004 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2: Erstens hat man sehr viele Traenke fuer sich (vorausgesetzt man kauft sich bei der Priesterin vor Watcher's Keep eine Tranktasche um das alles zu verstauen).


 tranktasche? was ist denn das bitte?   

und was is nochmal watchers keep uff deutsch?


----------



## oskar (13. August 2004)

Herbboy am 13.08.2004 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 12.08.2004 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watchers Keep = Wachende Festung Iss ein Zusatz-Dungeon ab von der Hauptstory, mit massig Items und teils knackigen Gegnern.

In einer Tränketashce kannste Tränke aufbewahren *LOL* 
Iss mit der Zeit extrem platzsparend.

Edit: Achso, beides gibts nur in ToB- deswegen kennste es net


----------



## MasterHeld (13. August 2004)

Stryfe am 12.08.2004 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1: Drueberlaufen und ueberleben. Genau wie bei mir. Es ist einfach so: Dadurch, dass man alleine so schnell aufsteigt, hat man sehr schnell sehr gute Rettungswuerfe, und als Magier vor allem gegen Zauber. Die meisten Zauber in Fallen verpuffen an mir einfach.
> 
> zu 2: Erstens hat man sehr viele Traenke fuer sich (vorausgesetzt man kauft sich bei der Priesterin vor Watcher's Keep eine Tranktasche um das alles zu verstauen). Zweitens hat man jede Menge Gold, weil man nur einen Charakter ausruesten muss, und kann sich davon Traenke und Schriftrollen ("Restoration" kann jeder benutzen!) kaufen. Drittens: Dank "Rest until healed" einfach rasten. Wenn man solo spielt muss man einfach ignorieren, dass rasten unter Umstaenden 40 Tage dauert. Man muss nur aufpassen, weil Gegenstaende auf dem Boden nach ein paar Tagen verschwinden.
> 
> njStryfe



Danke für die Anwort   

Habe gestern auch angefangen, leider habe ich es mit den bösen Taten ein wenig übertrieben (für eine bestimmte Antwort in Nalias Burg, bekommt man 4(!) Punkte vom Ruf abgezogen) und hatte gestern keinen Bock mehr mich mit verhüllten Vollstreckern auseinanderzusetzen..   

Algemein klappt es sehr gut, habe höchstens Probleme gegen Monster/Zauberer die mich festhalten/verwirren usw. können.

Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine andere Frage: Kennt jemand von euch die Bedeutung des MDK2-Zaubers?   
Mein Char aus BG1 trägt noch ein paar questitems mit sich rum und im Character-viewer wird als Item "der Mdk2-Zauber" angezeigt.
Also schnell in Tdb importiert, die Schriftrolle in den Gürtel gesteckt und ausprobiert, aber sofort kommt das nette Fenster ".. hat ein Problem festegestellt und muss beendet werden"
Weiß irgendwer was das soll, oder ist das nur ein simpler Bug/halbfertiges Easteregg


----------



## Stryfe (13. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 13.08.2004 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine andere Frage: Kennt jemand von euch die Bedeutung des MDK2-Zaubers?
> Mein Char aus BG1 trägt noch ein paar questitems mit sich rum und im Character-viewer wird als Item "der Mdk2-Zauber" angezeigt.
> Also schnell in Tdb importiert, die Schriftrolle in den Gürtel gesteckt und ausprobiert, aber sofort kommt das nette Fenster ".. hat ein Problem festegestellt und muss beendet werden"
> Weiß irgendwer was das soll, oder ist das nur ein simpler Bug/halbfertiges Easteregg



Keine Ahnung... Sowas passiert vielleicht, wenn man Items in BG2 einfuehrt, die dort eigentlich nichts verloren haben. Das einzige, was von BG 1 nach BG 2 automatisch uebernommen wird, sind diese Bronzenen Unterhosen oder wasweissich.

njStryfe


----------



## MasterHeld (13. August 2004)

Stryfe am 13.08.2004 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung... Sowas passiert vielleicht, wenn man Items in BG2 einfuehrt, die dort eigentlich nichts verloren haben. Das einzige, was von BG 1 nach BG 2 automatisch uebernommen wird, sind diese Bronzenen Unterhosen oder wasweissich.
> 
> njStryfe



Na, du meinst die goldenen Pantalons   

Naja, ich werde mal schauen, vielleicht kann man den Zauber ja an irgendeiner bestimmten Stelle oderso gebrauchen...


----------



## oskar (13. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 13.08.2004 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 12.08.2004 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der MDK2-Zauber ist eine Anspielung auf das Spiel MDK2, das 2000 erscheien und auch von Bioware war. Also nix mit Bug. Über euer geringes Spielewissen außerhalb der RPGs kann man sich aj nur aufregen *scherz*


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2004)

oskar am 13.08.2004 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Der MDK2-Zauber ist eine Anspielung auf das Spiel MDK2, das 2000 erscheien und auch von Bioware war. Also nix mit Bug. Über euer geringes Spielewissen außerhalb der RPGs kann man sich aj nur aufregen *scherz*


und was passiert bei anwendung? bekommen die NPCs dann alle so'n komischen länglichen helm? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 :-o


----------



## oskar (13. August 2004)

Herbboy am 13.08.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 13.08.2004 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nöö, iss glaub ich einfach nur ein kleiner Witz


----------



## MasterHeld (13. August 2004)

oskar am 13.08.2004 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö, iss glaub ich einfach nur ein kleiner Witz




Pf, WItz... Ich bin hier wahrscheinlich einer ganz großen Verschwörungs/Geheimnis/Dingsbums Sache auf der Spur!
Wahrscheinlich kann man mit dem Zauber dafür sorgen dass Jan endlich Boo bekommt, das man unsichtbare Pirscher endlich sehen kann, alle Betrachter blind werden, Elminster seine Pfeife verschluckt...   

Oder das ist einfach der End-of-the-World-Spell, weil sich Bg immer aufhängt wenn ich ihn benutze..   

Naja..


----------



## ork1234 (14. August 2004)

Ich weis zwar ned genau mit was sich dieser Theared befasst, da man kaum 18 Seiten über die Mistress schreiben kann und ich zu faul bin 18 Seiten zu lesen  , aber da es am anfang über Vampire geht, posts ich mal hier rein, da mein Problem auch was mit diesen dummen Blutsaugern zu tun hat  !
Also: ichhab vom Schattenmeister die Quest bekommen das Vampierlager zu infiltrieren! ICh bin jetzt im Gang vor dem grossen Folterraum in dem man Lassal besiegen muss. Im Gang steht nur leider so ne Vampiertusse die mich immer kalt macht, weil sie sich verdoppelt und alle Möglichen Zauber auf sich spricht (ich dachte eigentlich Heiligtum nutzt nur so lange bis man angreift :-o ) und macht dass sich meine Typen nimmer bewegen können  !
Vom Level-Drail sin nur 2 Befallen mein Berserkek is dadurch auf 8 oder 9 und bei Jan weis ichs nicht! Bitte Helft mir  !


----------



## MasterHeld (14. August 2004)

ork1234 am 14.08.2004 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis zwar ned genau mit was sich dieser Theared befasst, da man kaum 18 Seiten über die Mistress schreiben kann und ich zu faul bin 18 Seiten zu lesen  , aber da es am anfang über Vampire geht, posts ich mal hier rein, da mein Problem auch was mit diesen dummen Blutsaugern zu tun hat  !
> Also: ichhab vom Schattenmeister die Quest bekommen das Vampierlager zu infiltrieren! ICh bin jetzt im Gang vor dem grossen Folterraum in dem man Lassal besiegen muss. Im Gang steht nur leider so ne Vampiertusse die mich immer kalt macht, weil sie sich verdoppelt und alle Möglichen Zauber auf sich spricht (ich dachte eigentlich Heiligtum nutzt nur so lange bis man angreift :-o ) und macht dass sich meine Typen nimmer bewegen können  !
> Vom Level-Drail sin nur 2 Befallen mein Berserkek is dadurch auf 8 oder 9 und bei Jan weis ichs nicht! Bitte Helft mir  !




Mit den richtigen Zaubersprüchen ist das überhaupt kein Problem.
Zuerst einmal "Wahrer Blick, der für einen relativ langen Zeitraum alle Illusionen bannt (das "Verdoppeln")
Danach kommt "Bresche" an die Reihe, um die Tuse von ihren Waffenschutz Zaubern zu befreien.
Willst du sie noch mit Zaubern beharekn (was eigentlich nicht nötig ist, wenn deine Kämpfer freie Bahn haben) dann sprich noch ein "Geheimes Wort" auf sie.

(übrigens deine Kämpfer mit "Hast" beschleunigen.)
Wenn die Tuse so ihrer Verteidigung beraubt ist machen deine Nahkämpfer ganz schnell Hundefutter aus ihr.

P.s. Das festhalten kannst du durch den Zauber "Bewegungsfreiheit" (so ein laufendes Männchen vor blauem Hintergrund) negieren. IS ein Priesterzauber.


----------



## oskar (14. August 2004)

> P.s. Das festhalten kannst du durch den Zauber "Bewegungsfreiheit" (so ein laufendes Männchen vor blauem Hintergrund) negieren. IS ein Priesterzauber.



Besser ist "Dispel Magic"- einer der besten Zauber des Spiels


----------



## njStryfe (14. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 14.08.2004 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Danach kommt "Bresche" an die Reihe, um die Tuse von ihren Waffenschutz Zaubern zu befreien.



Je nach Gegner musst Du vorher noch "Pierce Magic" sprechen, sonst wird der Zauber "Breach/Bresche" von einer Zauberfalle oder aehnlichem absorbiert.

Extrem hilfreich gegen die Vampire und alle anderen Untoten ist der Streitkolben, den Du in dem Blutbecken dort unten findest. Auf keinen Fall verpassen.

njStryfe


----------



## Stryfe (14. August 2004)

Meine Guete...

Ich bin jetzt Stufe 18, und habe meine beiden ersten Slots fuer Sprueche der Stufe 9 bekommen. Leider habe ich noch keine Spruchrollen der Stufe gefunden.

Aber zum Glueck gibt es ja die High-Level-Faehigkeiten. Da ich eine Beschwoererin spiele, habe ich natuerlich gleich "Fallen Planetar" ausgewaehlt. Und was soll ich sagen... mit einem Planetar, zwei Skelettkriegern zur Ablenkung und einmal "Breach" habe ich den schwarzen Drachen in Amaunators Tempel ohne einmal nachladen besiegt... Planetare sind schon verflucht stark, und haben "nette" Zauber in ihrem Repertoire, z.b. "Restoration", "Firestorm" oder "Globe of Blades".

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2004)

Stryfe am 14.08.2004 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Guete...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt Stufe 18, und habe meine beiden ersten Slots fuer Sprueche der Stufe 9 bekommen. Leider habe ich noch keine Spruchrollen der Stufe gefunden.
> 
> ...



was genau sind planetare?


----------



## oskar (14. August 2004)

> was genau sind planetare?



Planetare sdind Wesen aus einer naderen Ebene. Es gibts Deven und Planetare. DIe Deven sind die Kämpfer und die Pl. die Magier. Paladine können "Deva herbeizaubern" als Feast auswählen, Magier "Planetar beschwören".
Planetare sind etwas stärker. 
Beides gibts nur in ToB. Also legs dir endlich zu!


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2004)

oskar am 14.08.2004 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > was genau sind planetare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 grr, das bekommt man aber kaum mehr und dann auch sehr teuer...    

außerdem muss ich ja erstmal BG2 durchspielen. wie is da überhaupt: spielt man bei ToB einfach weiter oder muss man ein komplett neues spiel beginnen? hat das zusatzpack schon bei der normalen BG2-story/gegenstände auswirkungen?


----------



## raven1982 (14. August 2004)

Herbboy am 14.08.2004 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 14.08.2004 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also zu TOB. Auf die SOA Story hat das Addon ausser ein paar neuen Gegenständen( Händler) keine Auswirkungen, es spielt danach. Du kannst deine Gruppe aus SOA weiterspielen, kannst aber auch einen neuen Character wählen. Es gibt ein Zusatzgebiet, das du sowohl im Hauptspiel als auch im Addon betreten kannst ( Watchers Keep ). Kannst also z.B die ersten zwei Ebenen im Hauptspiel machen, und den Rest dann im Addon.
Das Addon ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, da die Charactere ab Level zwanzig ( glaube ich ) Spezialfähigkeiten bekommen, und mächtigere Zauber.


----------



## Pc-Outlaw (14. August 2004)

Herbboy am 14.08.2004 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 14.08.2004 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann in Tob beides machen: Mit seinen Charakteren aus BG2 weiterspielen und mit einem neugenerieten Charakter anfangen.Dort bekommt man dann die "wichtigsten" Gegenstände aus BG2 ins Inventar und darf die Levelaufstiege von 7 bis 19 im Schnelldurchlauf nachholen.
Aber wenn du BG2 schon mit einer Party durchgespielt hast würde ich mit dieser gleich weitermachen, weil man dann natürlich 
[/i]alle guten Gegenstände aus dem Hauptprogramm und nicht nur ein paar, noch dazu nicht gerade die Besten, wie ich finde, bekommt.
Du kannst Tob installieren und ein neues BG 2-Spiel anfangen, dass einzige was sich dabei verändert ist, dass du später (ab 6 Kapitel) dann auch in die "Wachende Festung" kannst, eine (wär hätts gedacht   ) Festung von Tob mit einem relativ harten, aber ziemlich coll aussehenden (ich sag nur doppelter Pafiankopf  ) Endgegner.
Also ich spreche hier mal eine konkrete Kaufempfehlung aus, Tob lohnt sich wirklich: Die Story ist echt spannend und die Gebiete toll gemacht.
Natürlich ist es jetzt nur noch schwer zu bekommen, aber bei ebay findet sich, glaub ich, immer was


----------



## MasterHeld (14. August 2004)

Pc-Outlaw am 14.08.2004 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] mit einem relativ harten, aber ziemlich coll aussehenden (ich sag nur doppelter Pafiankopf  ) Endgegner.



Wo wir gerade dabei sind,

hat den irgendjemand in seiner "original" Fassung geschafft? Wie soll das gehen? Ich bin an ihm erzweifelt, fast 1 Woche habe ich versucht ihn kleinzukriegen, habe sogar den Schwierigkeitsgrad ganz runtergeschraubt..
Nichts zu machen   

Der Original Endgegner (ich spreche seinen Namen absichtlich nicht aus, einige wollen sich vielleicht überraschen lassen   ) konnte mit dem Ascension mod freigeschaltet werden. Irgednwelche Tips, Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Stryfe (15. August 2004)

MasterHeld am 14.08.2004 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Pc-Outlaw am 14.08.2004 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D......... habe ich ohne die Rueckmodifikation von Gaider schon besiegt. In der urspruenglichen, regelgetreuen Fassung habe ich es noch nicht versucht. Wuerde mich schon mal reizen - aber nicht in meinem Solospiel. Das spiele ich ohne Ascension - M....... wird allein auch ohne Ascension schon schwer genug, wenn ich es ueberhaupt schaffe.

@Herbboy: Was ToB anbelangt... *KAUFENKAUFENKAUFENKAUFENKAUFEN !!!*

njStryfe


----------



## the_sacrificer (15. August 2004)

Mal ne neue Frage  :
Wie kann ich denn ne Wurfaxt (Azurklinge) im Nahkampf verwenden? In der Itembeschreibung steht ja, dass man die auch als solche einsetzen kann.


----------



## Stryfe (15. August 2004)

the_sacrificer am 15.08.2004 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne neue Frage  :
> Wie kann ich denn ne Wurfaxt (Azurklinge) im Nahkampf verwenden? In der Itembeschreibung steht ja, dass man die auch als solche einsetzen kann.



Leg die Waffe in einen der Quickslots fuer Waffen, und klick dann im Haupt-Interface mit rechts drauf. Jetzt solltest Du zwischen den beiden Modi waehlen duerfen.

njStryfe


----------



## MasterHeld (15. August 2004)

Stryfe am 15.08.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> the_sacrificer am 15.08.2004 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder du klickst im Inventar auf die Waffe und kannst dann über "Attribute" (kA wie im Englischen) auf den gewünschten Modus umstellen. So kann man besipielsweise auch mit Lilarcor reden


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2004)

mal ne andere frage: welche klassen wären überhaupt ansatzweise dazu geeignet, BG2 mit nur einem char  zu versuchen? man muss doch zwangsweise eher nen magier nehmen, denn sonst hat man ja keine chance gegen festhalte/verwirrzauber usw.   

oder sollte man evtl. doch einen NPC mitnehmen, wenn ja: wen?


mich würd es mal reizen, als dieb zu spielen...


----------



## oskar (16. August 2004)

> mich würd es mal reizen, als dieb zu spielen...



Boahh NEIN! *Dieb-Phobie auspielend*


----------



## aniantheking (16. August 2004)

oskar am 16.08.2004 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > mich würd es mal reizen, als dieb zu spielen...
> 
> 
> 
> Boahh NEIN! *Dieb-Phobie auspielend*



ich hab schon die zeitraubende eigenschaft mit meinem Dieb alles mitzunehmen was nicht nigel und nagelfest ist (auch geldbeutel etc.   )... Aber mit Hauptchar dann auch noch Dieb? Brrrr...


----------



## raven1982 (16. August 2004)

Herbboy am 16.08.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere frage: welche klassen wären überhaupt ansatzweise dazu geeignet, BG2 mit nur einem char  zu versuchen? man muss doch zwangsweise eher nen magier nehmen, denn sonst hat man ja keine chance gegen festhalte/verwirrzauber usw.
> 
> oder sollte man evtl. doch einen NPC mitnehmen, wenn ja: wen?
> 
> ...



Bevor du mit dem Gedanken spielst, das Spiel aller Stryfe zu spielen, solltest du dir TOB besorgen ( oder hast du das jetzt gemacht ), da du die Fähigkeiten und Zauber wohl benötigst.

Neben dem Magier könnte vielleicht die Klassenkombi Magier/ Kensai das Spiel alleine schaffen, vielleicht auch ein Priester ( Heilzauber/ guter Kämpfer/ später gute Angriffszauber ), alle anderen Klassen fallen glaube ich weg.
Wenn du noch einen zweiten NPC mitnehmen willst, kommt es halt drauf an was du selber für eine Klasse bist. Wenn du Magier bist, kannst du dir ja noch einen reinen Kämpfer oder Klassenkombi Kämpfer/... mitnehmen ( anomen/ Jaheira/ Korgan ), als Kämpfer nen Magier und so weiter.

Ich habe meine letzte Runde BG 2 als Assasinin durchgespielt, kommt dem Dieb ja sehr nahe. Fand ich insgesamt nicht so toll, obwohl man den Vorteil hat einen wirklich guten Dieb in der Gruppe zu haben, da es NPC mäßig dort ja leicht mangelt.

Gruß raven1982


----------



## MasterHeld (16. August 2004)

raven1982 am 16.08.2004 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.08.2004 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich komme auf jeden Fall mal super mit meinem Kämpfer/Magier klar. Bin jetzt kurz vor dem Unterreich und hatte bis jetzt kaum Probleme.
Höchstens Vampire konnten, mit ihrer (scheinbar angeborenen) Fähigkeit "beherschung" zu wirken, mal Probleme zu bereiten.. Wenn der Char vom Feind bezaubert wird, endet das Spiel...

Genauso diese vermalledeiten Einkerkerungsfallen. Scheinbar gibs da keinen Rettungswurf.. MUss ich mal nachschauen, da hätte keiner ne Chance, außer durch Magieresistenz..

Naja, so mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht..


----------



## Stryfe (16. August 2004)

Herbboy am 16.08.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere frage: welche klassen wären überhaupt ansatzweise dazu geeignet, BG2 mit nur einem char  zu versuchen? man muss doch zwangsweise eher nen magier nehmen, denn sonst hat man ja keine chance gegen festhalte/verwirrzauber usw.
> 
> oder sollte man evtl. doch einen NPC mitnehmen, wenn ja: wen?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das Spiel wurde schon mit fast jeder Klasse solo durchgespielt. Als Magier habe ich mittlerweile ueberhaupt keine Probleme mehr. Der gefallene Planetar haut so ziemlich alles kurz und klein (inklusive des Schattendrachens und Firkraag (1 Schlag!), und wenn mir danach ist liefere ich mir mit anderen Magiern Zauberduelle - Improved Alacrity versetzt einen in die Lage, sich genauso aufzufuehren wie Irenicus oder andere maechtige NPC-Magier in der Geschichte.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, ToB ist sehr hilfreich, wenn man solo spielen will. Es geht sicher auch ohne, aber gerade Du hast das Spiel ja noch gar nicht mit Gruppe durchgespielt, und hast glaube ich auch sonst recht wenig Erfahrung mit AD&D - das koennte ziemlich hart werden.

Ich mache mich heute Abend jetzt auf den Weg ins dritte Kapitel und in die Hauptstory. Ich werde mich Bodhi anschliessen, das wird ein echtes Massaker bei den Schattendieben. Hehe.

njStryfe


----------



## oskar (16. August 2004)

Stryfe am 16.08.2004 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.08.2004 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh  man, ihr zwingt mich ja geradezu, es auch solo zu spielen 
Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, die TPs bei der Chargeneration aufs Maximum zu bringen? (sonst wirds ja immer ausgewürfelt) 
Is extrem nervig, jedes mal nen neune Char zu machen, nur weil die TPs mal wieder so wenig sind, obwohl CON immer auf 18 iss...
Eines der wenigen BG2-Dinge, die  mich noch interessieren würden


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2004)

Stryfe am 16.08.2004 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das Spiel wurde schon mit fast jeder Klasse solo durchgespielt.


 aber wie (zur hölle...  ) soll man zB als solo kämpfer sich gegen festhaltezauber oder so wehren? man hat ja keine passenden schutzgegenstände, die 100% helfen...  :-o


----------



## oskar (16. August 2004)

Herbboy am 16.08.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 16.08.2004 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibts noch viele ander Probs, dir spontan einfallen würden: Wie wehrt man sich als SOlo-Magier gegen einfache Gegner. Schließlich will man da keine Spells verschwenden. Was sit mit starken Melee-Gegnern? Man hat nicht unendlich Schutzzauber parat. Kämpfer stelle ich mir eigentlich noch einfacher vor als Mage, vor allem Kensai in SOA.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2004)

oskar am 16.08.2004 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 16.08.2004 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wenn ich das richtig in erinnrung hab hat stryfe einfach alle 2 ecken ne rast eingelegt...    

und melee sind doch größere gegnergruppen, oder? da würd ich halt ein paar verwirrzauber oder so was nehmen, auch dieser verzweiflungszauber ist recht hilfeich (da wo die "opfer" mit einer best. chance sich einfach auf den boden legen und aufgeben)


----------



## the_sacrificer (16. August 2004)

Stryfe am 15.08.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> the_sacrificer am 15.08.2004 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke
aber ne 2.Waffe kann ich dann trotzdem nicht nutzen 
doch inzwischen ist das kein Problem mehr, denn alle Untoten fallen meinem heiligen Gesang zu Füßen


----------



## oskar (16. August 2004)

Herbboy am 16.08.2004 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 16.08.2004 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melee ist Nahkampf. Schone nervig, gegen starke Melees als einizger Magier


----------



## aniantheking (16. August 2004)

the_sacrificer am 16.08.2004 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> doch inzwischen ist das kein Problem mehr, denn alle Untoten fallen meinem heiligen Gesang zu Füßen



wenn du einen zu hoch leveligen Kleriker (z. B. Viconia in ToB     ) hast, dann bewirkt der Gesang bei fast allen Untoten eine "Bekehrung", daher sind sie nicht mehr (per 1 mausklick   ) angreifbar. Das geht mir an dem Gesang später derb auf den sack


----------



## Stryfe (17. August 2004)

Herbboy am 16.08.2004 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das richtig in erinnrung hab hat stryfe einfach alle 2 ecken ne rast eingelegt...



Ich schiebe das Rasten eigentlich immer so weit es geht hinaus, bis eben fast alle meine Sprueche aufgebraucht sind. Ist auch ueberhaupt nicht noetig - ich bin Beschwoerer, und Untote bleiben 8 Stunden. Spaetestens auf Stufe 15, wenn sich die Skelette in Skelettkrieger verwandeln hat man keine Probleme mehr - die meisten Gegner haben nicht-magische Waffen, und dagegen sind die Krieger immun. Auch gegen Gift, negative Energie, und sie haben Magieresistenz.

Fuer Gegnermassen gibt es Sunfire oder frueher Feuerball.

Das gilt alles fuer den Anfang des Spiels, spaeter hat man als spezialisierter Magier genug Sprueche pro Tag um alles ausser Kangaxx oder der Twisted Rune problemlos zu besiegen. Man muss halt seine Zauber weise waehlen.

njStryfe

PS: Nur hochstufige _boese_ Kleriker bekehren Untote, gute Kleriker vernichten sie direkt.


----------



## ziegenbock (17. August 2004)

so, habe mir jetzt alle 21 seiten durchgelesen. und habe auch wieder bock auf bg2 bekommen. habe es schon 5 mal angefangen, aber immer nur bis zum ende des 2. kapitels gespielt. aber da mich mein arzt bis freitag krank geschrieben hat, habe ich ja jetzt zeit. gleich mal die cds raussuchen. und wenn ich diesmal länger aushalten sollte (mit spielen) muß ich halt am montag noch mal zum arzt.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2004)

3 fragen, die sich mir gestern heute nacht auftaten (bin gerade aus der unterwelt wieder raus):

a) jeheira ging nach einer rast einfach weg und hinterließ einen brief, sie würde in die feste zurückkehren, sich richten lassen, ich solle ihr nicht folgen. quicksave geladen, damit ich ihre ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht verliere    doch auch nach 30std. rumreisen und einmal rasten passierte das dann plötzlich NICHT mehr - in welchem zusammenhang haut die denn ab?

b) ich komme in die kupferkrone, da fällt eine gestalt, die am eingang steht, in sich zusammen und hinterläßt ihr inventar - der text dazu im dialogfenster: yoshimo (stirbt). wieso stirbt der einfach?    :-o dachte der, ich sei tot, und hat vor schreck nen herzinfarkt bekommen, oder was? anomen und dieser böse zwerg bleiben am leben. hat es was damit zu tun, ob man einen NPC in seiner gruppe hatte (yoshimo war kurz dabei, die anderen beiden nicht)?

c) ich bin drizzt begegnet und konnte ihn für meinen kampf gegen die vampirtussi gewinnen. 20-30std. später auf ner reise kam die gleiche szene nochmal - ein bug, oder lag das an der strecke, die ich entlangreiste?


----------



## Rinderteufel (17. August 2004)

Herbboy am 17.08.2004 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> b) ich komme in die kupferkrone, da fällt eine gestalt, die am eingang steht, in sich zusammen und hinterläßt ihr inventar - der text dazu im dialogfenster: yoshimo (stirbt). wieso stirbt der einfach?    :-o dachte der, ich sei tot, und hat vor schreck nen herzinfarkt bekommen, oder was? anomen und dieser böse zwerg bleiben am leben. hat es was damit zu tun, ob man einen NPC in seiner gruppe hatte (yoshimo war kurz dabei, die anderen beiden nicht)?



Wenn du Yoshimo mit ins 4. kapitel genommen hättest, dann hätte er dich verraten und du hättest ihn töten müssen. Wenn er nicht in deiner Gruppe war, stirbt er halt auf diese unrühmliche Weise.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 17.08.2004 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.08.2004 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach, wie langweilig... hätte man das nicht so machen können, dass er einen anspricht, erfährt, was so abgelaufen ist und mich dann einfach nur weil er sauer wird angreift...?


----------



## aniantheking (17. August 2004)

Herbboy am 17.08.2004 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> a) jeheira ging nach einer rast einfach weg und hinterließ einen brief, sie würde in die feste zurückkehren, sich richten lassen, ich solle ihr nicht folgen. quicksave geladen, damit ich ihre ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht verliere    doch auch nach 30std. rumreisen und einmal rasten passierte das dann plötzlich NICHT mehr - in welchem zusammenhang haut die denn ab?



geh einfach mal trotzdem in die feste, man muss nicht immer das machen, was einem gesagt wird   ...  Die Feste ist ein oranges Gebäude, das sich südwestlich in den Docks befindet. Mach dich auf einen Kampf bereit.

PS: es werden nach der aktion noch so einige konflike in der liebesbeziehung kommen, die allerdings mit guten items und ner MENGE xp (besonders am ende ich sag bloß mal 100.000 für den HC   ) belohnt werden.




> b) ich komme in die kupferkrone, da fällt eine gestalt, die am eingang steht, in sich zusammen und hinterläßt ihr inventar - der text dazu im dialogfenster: yoshimo (stirbt). wieso stirbt der einfach?    :-o dachte der, ich sei tot, und hat vor schreck nen herzinfarkt bekommen, oder was? anomen und dieser böse zwerg bleiben am leben. hat es was damit zu tun, ob man einen NPC in seiner gruppe hatte (yoshimo war kurz dabei, die anderen beiden nicht)?



meiner meinung nach ein bug, er sollte (auch wenn man ihn nicht in der gruppe hat) beim kampf gegen irenicus im heim erscheinen. (meine meinung   )




> c) ich bin drizzt begegnet und konnte ihn für meinen kampf gegen die vampirtussi gewinnen. 20-30std. später auf ner reise kam die gleiche szene nochmal - ein bug, oder lag das an der strecke, die ich entlangreiste?



müsste ein bug sein   ... Hast du Bodhi da schon besiegt gehabt ?


----------



## the_sacrificer (17. August 2004)

Herbboy am 17.08.2004 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 17.08.2004 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte, dass man ihn im Heim so oder so töten muss und dass die Entwickler den wartenden Yoshimo in der Kupferkrone vergessen haben zu löschen...


----------



## Stryfe (17. August 2004)

Herbboy am 17.08.2004 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ach, wie langweilig... hätte man das nicht so machen können, dass er einen anspricht, erfährt, was so abgelaufen ist und mich dann einfach nur weil er sauer wird angreift...?



Die Stelle versteht man eigentlich nur, wenn man das Spiel zuvor schon einmal mit Yoshimo in der Gruppe gespielt hat.

Yoshime stirbt, weil er das Geas, das ihm von Irenicus auferlegt wurde, nicht erfuellt hat. Warum das genau dann passiert, wenn er dem Charakter wieder begegnet ist leider nicht weiter erklaert, aber irgendwie kann man sich darauf schon einen Reim machen.

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2004)

aniantheking am 17.08.2004 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.08.2004 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also a) bin ich selber im spiel ne frau, also nix da liebesbezieung...  b) meine frage war eigentlich eher, wovon es abhängt, ob und wann sie geht - denn wie gesagt: ich rastete - sie ging. neu geladen: ich rastete, ich marschierte - sie blieb...   




> > b) ich komme in die kupferkrone, da fällt eine gestalt, die am eingang steht, in sich zusammen und hinterläßt ihr inventar - der text dazu im dialogfenster: yoshimo (stirbt). wieso stirbt der einfach?    :-o dachte der, ich sei tot, und hat vor schreck nen herzinfarkt bekommen, oder was? anomen und dieser böse zwerg bleiben am leben. hat es was damit zu tun, ob man einen NPC in seiner gruppe hatte (yoshimo war kurz dabei, die anderen beiden nicht)?
> 
> 
> 
> meiner meinung nach ein bug, er sollte (auch wenn man ihn nicht in der gruppe hat) beim kampf gegen irenicus im heim erscheinen. (meine meinung   )


 da war so viel los, kann gut sein, dass er da war, gesrpcohen hab ich ihn IMHO aber nicht. aber er war auf jeden fall später in der kupferkrone und starb einfach...




> > c) ich bin drizzt begegnet und konnte ihn für meinen kampf gegen die vampirtussi gewinnen. 20-30std. später auf ner reise kam die gleiche szene nochmal - ein bug, oder lag das an der strecke, die ich entlangreiste?
> 
> 
> 
> müsste ein bug sein   ... Hast du Bodhi da schon besiegt gehabt ?


 nein, ich bin von der unterwelt erst zur festung d'arnise gereist, auf dem weg dahin begegnete er mir. dann bin ich von der festung nach atkathla wegen gegenstände kaufen/verkaufen/schmieden lassen, dann woll ich zurück zum unterweltausgang um dort die neu aufgedeckten gebiete zu erkunden - auf dem weg dahin kam es erneut zu dem gleichen treff mit drizzt wie zuvor..


----------



## BunGEe (17. August 2004)

aniantheking am 17.08.2004 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach ein bug, er sollte (auch wenn man ihn nicht in der gruppe hat) beim kampf gegen irenicus im heim erscheinen. (meine meinung   )


Bei mir ist der da noch nie erschienen.


----------



## aniantheking (17. August 2004)

BunGEe am 17.08.2004 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> aniantheking am 17.08.2004 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut er auch nicht   

ich wollte damit sagen, dass es viel besser gewesen wäre, wenn die entwickler das problem auf diese art und weise erledigt hätten.  




> also a) bin ich selber im spiel ne frau, also nix da liebesbezieung...   b) meine frage war eigentlich eher, wovon es abhängt, ob und wann sie geht - denn wie gesagt: ich rastete - sie ging. neu geladen: ich rastete, ich marschierte - sie blieb...


a) ich war auch eine frau, hab allerdings eine mod, die alle NPC's dazu überredet, dass nicht anzuerkennen *g* b) das auftauchen der dialoge und aktionen der partymitglieder scheint zufällig aufzutreten (zwischen 2 dialogen/aktionen aber immer ca. 1 stunde spielzeit)


----------



## Stryfe (18. August 2004)

Herbboy am 17.08.2004 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> also a) bin ich selber im spiel ne frau, also nix da liebesbezieung...



Wenn Du eine Frau spielst, schnapp dir doch den "schnuckeligen" Anomen...

njStryfe


----------



## Stryfe (20. August 2004)

Was ist denn mit dem Thread los?

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt mit meiner Magierin durch SoA durch. Bereits in der Underdark habe ich das Maximum von 8.000.000 Erfahrungspunkten erreicht. Als ich rauskam habe ich mich erstmal im Adventurer's Mart mit neuen Spruechen eingedeckt, dann Kangaxx und die Rune besiegt. Bevor ich dann mit der Rhynn Lanthorn in den Wald zurueck bin, habe ich noch die halbe Stadt ausgeloescht, weil mich so viele Leute dort genervt haben. Der erste Endkampf  war ein Spaziergang, der zweite am Ende eine Zitterpartie.

So, jetzt wird es mal wieder Zeit fuer Planescape Torment - natuerlich als Magier.

Fuer meine naechste Runde BG 2 muss ich mir noch was ueberlegen... Entweder ich versuche es mit zwei Charakteren - die koennen dann bis zum Schluss, und auch noch in ToB aufsteigen. Oder ich mache nochmal einen Magier (allgemein oder andere Spezialisierung), spiele aber ohne ToB installiert, also mit einem Cap von 2.950.000, ohne Vecna's Robe und ohne Watcher's Keep. Das ist sicher auch moeglich, aber gegen Ende sicher weitaus anspruchsvoller als bei mir jetzt mit meinen 5 Spruechen der Stufe 9 pro Tag. Ausserdem habe ich zum Schluss freiwillig auf den Dunklen Planetar verzichtet, weil es mit ihm einfach zu leicht ist. Und anstelle von Improved Alacrity (der Gott-Spruch schlechthin - ich hab schon bis zu, keine Ahnung, 400, 500 Schaden in 2 Kampfrunden gemacht) gibt es dann nur den "normalen" Timestop.... Hmm, reizvoll...

njStryfe


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2004)

Stryfe am 20.08.2004 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit dem Thread los?
> 
> Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt mit meiner Magierin durch SoA durch.



schade für dich, dass es kein MP-game ist und du damit ne menge kohle machen könntest...    

das wäre dann nämlich für den deutschen e-sport [achtung, wortwitz] ein hoffnungstryfen...


----------



## Stryfe (21. August 2004)

Herbboy am 20.08.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] ein hoffnungstryfen...



Ahhhhh! Gott, war der schlecht, ich glaube ich schmelze!

Nein, ernsthaft: Noch ein Witz mit meinem Nick und es setzt was! 

njStryfe


----------



## Rinderteufel (21. August 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem bei Thron des Bhaal. 
Die wollen mich nicht ins 10. Kapitel lassen, weil ich angeblich noch offene Herausforderungen hätte. Mir fällt da aber beim besten Willen nix ein.
Die Fünf sind tot, die fünf Aufgaben im Einsprengsel sind erledigt, die Wachende Festung (ist ja eh nur ein Nebenquest) gesäubert.
In Schatten von Amn wurde einige Aufgabeneinträge nicht gelöscht, so dass sie noch da stehen. So stehen noch einige Dinge zu den Schattendieben bei den offenen Aufträgen drin und der Einlass-ins-Heim-Quest aus dem 4. Kapitel steht da auch noch (obwohl ich natürlich drin war). Liegt das vielleicht daran? Wenn ja, wie komme ich da jetzt ins 10. Kapitel?  

Edit: Hat sich inzwischen erledigt.


----------



## the_sacrificer (22. August 2004)

Bevor der Thread hier einschläft...

Da ich noch knapp 2 Monate bis zum Studium hab - und somit massig Zeit - würd mich der Magier/Kensai schon reizen. Da ich aber noch nie Klassenkombination bei Menschen gespielt hab braücht ich n paar Tipps.
Selber Ausprobieren wär ne Möglichkeit, aber ich will mich bei der Charaktergenerierung nich zu Tode würfeln  
Wie hoch spiel ich denn den Kensai bevor ich wechsel? Reicht die 7. Stufe, also gleich am Anfang oder erst mal bis zur 10. hoch? Anomen is ja Stufe 9 Kämpfer und mit dem gabs nie Probleme...
Auf was für Waffen soll ich mich den Spezialisieren und kann ich nachdem ich mit dem Magier die Kensaistufe erreicht hab wieder alle Waffen benützen? Was will denn ein Kensai schon mit Dolchen, Stäben oder Schleudern...  

mfg


----------



## oskar (22. August 2004)

the_sacrificer am 22.08.2004 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor der Thread hier einschläft...
> 
> Da ich noch knapp 2 Monate bis zum Studium hab - und somit massig Zeit - würd mich der Magier/Kensai schon reizen. Da ich aber noch nie Klassenkombination bei Menschen gespielt hab braücht ich n paar Tipps.
> Selber Ausprobieren wär ne Möglichkeit, aber ich will mich bei der Charaktergenerierung nich zu Tode würfeln
> ...



DU machst nen Kensai bis zur 13. Stufe und dann auf Mage- das is das beste imho.


----------



## ork1234 (23. August 2004)

Haallo, hab wieder ein mal ein BG2 Problem  : Ich bin grad in Bohdis Labyrint mit diesen vielen Rätseln wo man coole Sachen bokmmt, aber da gibts so nen raum mit ner Truhe in der mitte wo eine hand volll Sachen drin sin die man, schätzungsweise, den Figuren daneben in die Hand drücken soll, aber die  Rätsel sin etwas undurchsicht. Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## raven1982 (23. August 2004)

ork1234 am 23.08.2004 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Haallo, hab wieder ein mal ein BG2 Problem  : Ich bin grad in Bohdis Labyrint mit diesen vielen Rätseln wo man coole Sachen bokmmt, aber da gibts so nen raum mit ner Truhe in der mitte wo eine hand volll Sachen drin sin die man, schätzungsweise, den Figuren daneben in die Hand drücken soll, aber die  Rätsel sin etwas undurchsicht. Bitte helft mir!!!



Das Rätsel ist relativ einfach, du musst dir die Statuen angucken, und anhand des Geschriebenen rausfinden, welcher Gegenstand dazu passt, eigentlich nicht schwer drauf zu kommen.

Lösung:


1. Raetsel:	In der Nacht komme ich ohne geholt zu werden  am Tag gehe ich ohne gestohlen zu werden
	Gegenstand: 	



Spoiler



Sternenmedaillon


2. Raetsel:	Kein Anfang, kein Ende. Ich bin einSymbol aller Kreislauefe der Welt.
	Gegenstand: 	



Spoiler



Goldener Stirnreif


3. Raetsel:	Zwei Brueder wir sind, tragen Lasten geschwind den ganzen Tag, herbe belastet. Nur eines ich sage: Wir sind voll jeden Tag, doch leer, wird am Abend gerastet
	Gegenstand: 	



Spoiler



Abgetragene Stiefel


4. Raetsel:	Hier an diesem Ort verschluckst Du mich. Doch waere ich mehr,koennte ich Dich verschlucken
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Wasserkrug


5. Raetsel:	Ich habe gesehen, wie sich Berge erhoben haben. Ich habe gesehen wie Nesseril fiel. Du wirst sterben aber ich werde weiterlaufen.
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Sonnenuhr


6. Raetsel:	Fuer jene im Verlies bin ich die Freude. Fuer jene die meinem Blick ausgesetzt sind, kann ich die Hoelle sein.
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Sonnenmedaillon


7. Raetsel:	Ich werde Dein Leben retten, aber Du kannst durch mich sterben. Ich werde Streit schlichten, aber nicht mit Worten.
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Schwertmedaillonn


8. Raetsel:	Sag meinen Namen und Du brichst mich
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Der Geknebelte Mann (Schweigen)


9. Raetsel:	Ich sage immer die Wahrheit, aber ich kann nicht sprechen. Schau mich an und sieh was wirklich ist.
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Spiegel


10. Raetsel:	Ich habe zwei Koepfe, aber nur einen Koerper. Erst wenn ich stillstehe, laufe ich richtig.
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Stundenglas


11. Raetsel:	Versuch mich zu schlagen, doch vergeblich, mein Herz. Doch wenn ich dann siege dann endet mein Schmerz.
	Gegenstand:	



Spoiler



Grinsender Schaedel




edit: Das spoilern klappt nicht


EDIT: stimmt, keine ahnung, woran es liegt - hab nur die lösungen gespoilert, das ging komischerweise... HB


----------

